# Lane Bryant Expected to Go Bankrupt This Year



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/106466/Where-You-Won't-Shop-in-2009


*Where You Won't Shop in 2009*

by Tom Van Riper
Wednesday, January 21, 2009provided by Forbes

While industry executives and shoppers will remember 2008 as the year the party ended, figure 2009 to be the year of the hangover. Already, Circuit City, Linens 'N Things and Mervyn's stores are going away. Sharper Image is too, though the company will continue to sell some of its high-end gadgets through license agreements with other retailers.
More pain is on the way. One-third of U.S. women recently surveyed by America's Research Group said they plan no clothing purchases--none--in 2009. Normally, it's just 4%. That means the market is still far too saturated with stores.
Expect closings and bankruptcies to rattle the likes of Lane Bryant, Gap, and Starbucks. It's the inevitable counterpunch to the days of retailers fighting hand over fist for market share during an era of loose credit and minuscule interest rates.Those days are over, probably for a long time. While accelerating unemployment will only last so long, consumers' debt loads and credit access don't figure to recover to pre-party levels for quite awhile.
"I don't think we will live the same way for 10 years," says Howard Davidowitz, chairman of New York-based retail consultant and investment bank Davidowitz & Associates. "People are so scared they're starting to save."
Retailers at risk in 2009, he thinks, include outerwear specialist Eddie Bauer and teen-apparel-seller Pacific Sunwear, along with Zales, the big jewelry chain. All three shuttered at least 8% of their U.S. stores last year, with many more closings expected. The same is largely true of Charming Shoppes, the owner of Lane Bryant, which closed 150 stores last year. With a mountain of debt and losses totaling over $260 million over the most recent 12-month reporting period, the company will close another 100 locations this year.
Another possible casualty: Sears Holdings, operator of Sears and Kmart stores. A key to hedge fund manager Eddie Lampert's 2005 merger of the two chains was in the underlying real estate. But with those values down 30% or so since then, slumping sales hit even worse.
"I'd be surprised if Sears-Kmart makes it through the year," says Britt Beemer, who runs retail market-research firm America's Research Group.
Non-apparel specialists like Starbucks and Sprint Nextel won't be going away, but they will close hundreds more stores during the coming year, Davidowitz predicts. Narrow specialties (Sprint's cellphones) and high prices (Starbucks' coffee) are tough sells as the consumer mood turns thrifty. What plagues Starbucks will also affect other upscale goody chains like Mrs. Fields' Cookies, and causal dining outlets like Applebee's and Cheesecake Factory. Any of the neighborhood outlets for those restaurant chains could be a casualty this year. For too many customers now, it's McDonald's or bust.
Davidowitz doesn't think a huge government stimulus will help. Better to let things bottom out naturally before regrouping. "Obama's plan will make it worse," he says. "We got into this by borrowing and stimulating, now he wants to borrow and stimulate more."
*In Pictures: Where You Won't Shop in 2009*
*Charming Shoppes (owner of Lane Bryant, Fashion Bug, Catherines) *





© AP Photo / Chris O'Connor Specialty: Women's plus-size
2008 closings: 150 (6% of total)
Outlook: Lots of debt, performance is terrible (losses of over $260 million for the 12 months ended in November 2008). The company already said it will close at least 100 more stores this year. Who knows if it can survive?
....[cut]


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 22, 2009)

I understand no one has money, but there are about 3 national options for fat clothing and more women fat now than ever. I don't even understand how a chain like Lane Bryant disappearing is even remotely possible. There still aren't enough options for fat clothing, so... the store closes and we're (even though I can already buy almost nothing there that fits) going to be wearing burlap sacks??

I could almost understand if it was about size 8s and boo-hoo, one less store that carries all the sizes from 0-12, but with less than a handful of national stores that sell up to size 26/28, losing 1/3 of our options is almost inhumane.


----------



## itsfine (Jan 22, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I understand no one has money, but there are about 3 national options for fat clothing and more women fat now than ever. I don't even understand how a chain like Lane Bryant disappearing is even remotely possible. There still aren't enough options for fat clothing, so... the store closes and we're (even though I can already buy almost nothing there that fits) going to be wearing burlap sacks??
> 
> I could almost understand if it was about size 8s and boo-hoo, one less store that carries all the sizes from 0-12, but with less than a handful of national stores that sell up to size 26/28, losing 1/3 of our options is almost inhumane.




Seriously, I pay a lot more money for my clothes from LB, then my thinner friends do at their favorite stores. I will definantely be sad if they close!

I'd rather be in my birthday suit than in an itchy, burlap bag!


----------



## intraultra (Jan 22, 2009)

I am with AnnMarie.

But all I can say is, wow...I'd better go spend my gift card soon before there's no store to use it in. :\


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't really get it either. Nor do I see any discussion of corporate management--it's always just the lack of consumers--or a look at the profit margins particular to this business.

I have to admit I've been wondering recently about the future of plus-size retailers, the more sale emails that show up in my in-box.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 22, 2009)

itsfine said:


> Seriously, I pay a lot more money for my clothes from LB, then my thinner friends do at their favorite stores. I will definantely be sad if they close!
> 
> I'd rather be in my birthday suit than in an itchy, burlap bag!



I agree. It's SO unfair that I pay a lot more for clothes from stores like Lane Bryant, which are okay...when my friends pay a lot less at stores they ADORE.

And I definitely do not adore Lane Bryant, but sometimes...a girl runs out of choices.

It still stuns me that in a nation with a growing waist length, that stores like Lane Bryant would be closing, even if this down-trodden economy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's hope in this case that a bankruptcy means only a restructuring of the business, and not a cease of operations. Even still - with it involving Lane Bryant, Fashion Bug and Catherines... if the restructuring involves more store closings, we'll be taking quite a hit. 

Sadly, this might not be the worst that happens. We're still at the beginning of this ride.


----------



## Ash (Jan 22, 2009)

This is going to hurt. I can barely wear any of the clothing at Lane Bryant now, but I wear their bras exclusively. And, like AM said, if we lose 1/3 of our options, where are fatties going to shop? Big old ouch.


----------



## itsfine (Jan 22, 2009)

Ashley said:


> This is going to hurt. I can barely wear any of the clothing at Lane Bryant now, but I wear their bras exclusively. And, like AM said, if we lose 1/3 of our options, where are fatties going to shop? Big old ouch.



Maybe we will all just become awesome at sewing, and have the "junior" and "misses" girls want to be like us?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 22, 2009)

Ashley said:


> This is going to hurt. I can barely wear any of the clothing at Lane Bryant now, but I wear their bras exclusively. And, like AM said, if we lose 1/3 of our options, where are fatties going to shop? Big old ouch.




Yeah, it was the idea of the bras disappearing that really freaked me out. If there's even a sniff that this is going to happen, I'm buying everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

The last time I bought bras from LB I over-stocked during a sale, so I'm okay for a while. But those always go bust (hah) at the same time...I'll be staring at some elastic bands and an extender in six months.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 22, 2009)

are production costs too high? I mean, I know this sounds silly, but plus sized stores do produce things which are bigger thus more fabric, dye and labor intensive (?) 

and also, wasn't lb undergoing a re-branding, more boutique like?


----------



## olwen (Jan 22, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> are production costs too high? I mean, I know this sounds silly, but plus sized stores do produce things which are bigger thus more fabric, dye and labor intensive (?)
> 
> and also, wasn't lb undergoing a re-branding, more boutique like?



All that seems a bit irrelevant to me. Lane Bryant has a guaranteed market. Plus size retailers get business because their customers don't have too many other choices. No matter what changes they make, even if they raise prices, as long as they still sell clothes we can wear - even if we don't much like the clothes or if we only buy certain things - they will still make money. 

I wonder if real estate prices or the loss of credit really is what's to blame.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Doesn't really surprise me. Charmingshoppe's has bills to pay too, and apparently they aren't making ends meet either. Hell, even when the economy was somewhat decent fat chicks were screaming about their prices, so its no wonder they are tanking now with the way things have been. 

And if they do restructure the company, can they please please please fire whoever it is that's designing that crap?!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 22, 2009)

None of this is a cold hard fact. It's all speculation! 
Lane Bryant is not going anywhere at all.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt it'll go under. The first tip is that it is listed right next to Gap in the above article, where I know people in the corporate office that have told me that the projections for 2009 are reasonable. Nothing exciting, and there will be some downsizing but retail square-footage for Gap Inc is projected to have a 0% net loss in 2009 (some stores will close, and others will open). 

Likewise, Lane Bryant will not close. I imagine that some retail shops will close and perhaps a few Lane Bryant Outlets will open, but its company reported a net income of $93M last quarter alone. 

I'm no expert, but with people getting fatter as a result of the downturn, I can't imagine the supply/demand trend of plus-sized clothing being such that the long-term outcome of LB will anything but positive. In fact, you should probably invest in LB if you've got a horizon of two to three years...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 22, 2009)

I hardly ever find something at Lane Bryant, but Fashion Bug Plus and Catherine's usually are good for me. I'm really hoping they stay open.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad I bought fresh underwear there last week! Fruit Of The Loom size large Boxer Briefs with the soft cloth-covered waistband... four pairs nine bucks! Awesome colors.:wubu:


----------



## Observer (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's not forget that the same company runs Fashion Bug and Kathryn's. but due to a prior spinoff does NOT have the Lane Bryant catalog.

So what is the problem, not just for this retailer but many?

Two factors:

1) Interest on debt incurred to finance buyouts and expansion

2) Fixed amount on leases in malls and centers, many of which have debt obligations as well.​
These are fixed costs which require a certain volume of ales to sustain. If 1/3 of the market simply doesn't buy for an entire year the business model chokes and the firm fails unless debt and rents can be restructured.

This type of problem reflects the classic decision that characterized the struggle between the Presidents of Montgomery Ward and Sears Roebuck after WW2. The President of Wards, Sewell Avery, expected a post war depression and hoarded cash, not opening a single post war store for nine years. . The President of Sears, Robert Woods, borrowed $300 million and expanded. 

Woods turned out to have guessed right and reigned supreme in retailing for forty years, Wards, which at the beginning of WW2 had 80% of the volume of Sears, bumbled along and never recovered to more than 30%. You can read a synopsis of this story, which I was a part of forty years ago, here.

Modern retail presidents, fearful of being another Avery, have loaded up on debt, this time through leveraged buyouts and mergers. Big is success, or so they believe. But they forget that what undid Avery's expectations was three variables he didn't take into account: emergence of the cold war, American economic hegomony, and a technological explosion with American firms dominant. Based on historic precedent Avery was the more prudent.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 22, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> I doubt it'll go under. The first tip is that it is listed right next to Gap in the above article, where I know people in the corporate office that have told me that the projections for 2009 are reasonable. Nothing exciting, and there will be some downsizing but retail square-footage for Gap Inc is projected to have a 0% net loss in 2009 (some stores will close, and others will open).
> 
> Likewise, Lane Bryant will not close. I imagine that some retail shops will close and perhaps a few Lane Bryant Outlets will open, but its company reported a net income of $93M last quarter alone.
> 
> I'm no expert, but with people getting fatter as a result of the downturn, I can't imagine the supply/demand trend of plus-sized clothing being such that the long-term outcome of LB will anything but positive. In fact, you should probably invest in LB if you've got a horizon of two to three years...


Lol thanks Mr Plus sized expert...tell me, if it all goes down the loo....will you promise to save it for all my curvy american girlies??!?!?!
lol 

To be fair, thats an amazing venture for all you FA's......all chip to keep Lane Bryant going and to keep all your curvy beauties in good fabric and you get to control it all! hehe  Could you imagine...a plus sized clothing chain run totally by FA's?! hehe


----------



## kayrae (Jan 22, 2009)

Bring on the clearance sales! I certainly haven't stopped shopping.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 22, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Glad I bought fresh underwear there last week! Fruit Of The Loom size large Boxer Briefs with the soft cloth-covered waistband... four pairs nine bucks! Awesome colors.:wubu:



um, huh?


----------



## Tania (Jan 23, 2009)

olwen said:


> I wonder if real estate prices or the loss of credit really is what's to blame.



I agree. Companies made decisions based on a certain set of assumptions that didn't involve a massive real estate bubble bust taking many of our banks/credit resources with it. Now consumers don't have the easy credit available that they once had, nor do they have the income to pay off the debt they've ALREADY incurred, let alone new expenditures. Anyone who DOES have decent available credit and solid employment is probably terrified of using that credit for a number of good reasons, including completely psycho retributive measures like out-of-nowhere CLDs and other crazy penalties from touchy creditors (universal default is still technically legal for another two years unless congress and the president manage to codify the credit bill of rights before the regulatory version kicks in - and given some of the universal default "reasons" I've seen Amex and even CHASE using, cardholders are right to sit on their plastic and pray they fly under the radar). Corporate credit is tight too, making it difficult for companies to bail themselves out in the short term for their expansion gamble losses (which Observer covered much better than I could). 

I agree, too, that it makes no sense to give up on Lane Bryant; if anything, it has more going for it marketwise than your average sucking black hole of straight-size mall merch. Hopefully, if restructuring is necessary, the powers that be will recognize this fact before they go slicing off appendages willy-nilly at the expense of guaranteed consumers. 

Further, I'm scared shitless that I'm gonna lose Kiyonna. I can't handle the thought of losing their dresses, but I can't prop them up singlehandedly, either. I'm seriously hoping they run a tight enough ship to weather the storm.


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 23, 2009)

If Lane Bryant closes, and the Balconette bra exists no longer.... I may never leave the house again!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 23, 2009)

I can just see a future where the only options we have for clothing are online and everyone will go the way of old navy.. 

I guess the positive is that we'll never have to use a dressing room again 

Absolute BS.


----------



## Tad (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to mention, going into bankruptcy protection does not always mean disapearing totally. Several years ago up here in Canada the company owning Cotton Ginny (which runs a parallel set of Cotton Ginny Plus stores, one of three main plus sizes retailers up here) went into bankruptcy. They were able to re-negotiate leases with most landlords for lower rent, and only shut those locations where they were not able to do so. The stores were shut for a couple of months and some never opened, but the chain did not at all disappear. 

Now it is harder right now to re-structure, because it is hard to get new loans. But if Charming Shoppes can reduce its debt load and re-negotiate leases, it may well do something similar, shut a good number of locations but far from all of them.

Failing that, I'm pretty sure that someone will buy the Lane Bryant name and at least some of the assets, because as many of you have pointed out, there are limited options for plus sized shoppers, so there will always be some business.

Mind you, I'm not shocked to hear that they might be in trouble. Remember that these days you can find up to size 16 (or XL) almost everywhere, 18 in a lot of stores, and 20 in at least a lot more stores than used to carry it. And if you just need very cheap plus sized basics, doesn't WalMart cover Lane Bryant's entire size range? So really, I suspect that Lane Bryant doesn't own as much of the plus sized market as one might think. (might they be the best choice for at least semi-fashionable clothes a lot of the time? Maybe, but not all consumers care so much about being at least semi-fashionable).


----------



## pani (Jan 23, 2009)

I think ItsFine has the right idea when she suggested sewing. Although many of us will never sew straight, myself included, the decline in corporations means opportunity for the independent fashion designer and seamstresses with initiative. It is time for a new shift in thinking. We need more small businesses and and less concentration of power at the top. We need well made versatile clothes that last a long time over stuff that last a few seasons is a great improvement. I see this as having nothing to do with size; whatsoever, and everything do to with the radical change in lifestyle we are soon to experience as a result of the current economic situation. But as the Chinese character for crisis states, crisis is danger plus opportunity.


----------



## kioewen (Jan 23, 2009)

Observer said:


> Let's not forget that the same company runs Fashion Bug and Kathryn's. but due to a prior spinoff does NOT have the Lane Bryant catalog.



Let's not forget that a year or two ago, Charming Shoppes DID buy back the Lane Bryant Catalog, which it had not owned for decades. As of this writing, LB plans to close the catalog permanently, and sell off the other entities in its catalog division.

Part of LB's problem is marketing, though, and a lack of taste. The clothes could certainly be more attractive, and the advertising could definitely be more glamorous.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm glad the catalog is closing, I got two sexy bathing suits for $7.50 each


----------



## Mac5689 (Jan 23, 2009)

i don't think they are expected to go bankrupt, they just believe they will.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 23, 2009)

I've heard about this happening for quite a while.Everyone said,no way can't happen.Well I know a few DM'S (District managers) from LB and I know they are in deep do-do.Where the hell am I going to shop!Time to stock up.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 23, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Let's not forget that a year or two ago, Charming Shoppes DID buy back the Lane Bryant Catalog, which it had not owned for decades. As of this writing, LB plans to close the catalog permanently, and sell off the other entities in its catalog division.
> 
> Part of LB's problem is marketing, though, and a lack of taste. The clothes could certainly be more attractive, and the advertising could definitely be more glamorous.



Have you seen the new spring collection? It's gorgeous! LB has really stepped up their game since getting a new president.

The marketing has changed so much in the last year. Go to any strip store and tell me the front window isn't beautiful. (That's if they're following the floor plan per company direction.) The company sends out new marketing for every event and this Christmas I saw several commercial for the Christmas sale. I had never seen that before.


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Have you seen the new spring collection? It's gorgeous! LB has really stepped up their game since getting a new president.
> 
> The marketing has changed so much in the last year. Go to any strip store and tell me the front window isn't beautiful. (That's if they're following the floor plan per company direction.) The company sends out new marketing for every event and this Christmas I saw several commercial for the Christmas sale. I had never seen that before.



You know what would be a good way to advertise? Shopping bags. Actual pretty paper bags as opposed to those sorry plain plastic bags we're offered. It really irks me that I spend all that money for a plastic bag. And if I can I end up putting it in some other sturdy bag. And anyway, plastic bags are bad for the environment.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 23, 2009)

olwen said:


> You know what would be a good way to advertise? Shopping bags. Actual pretty paper bags as opposed to those sorry plain plastic bags we're offered. It really irks me that I spend all that money for a plastic bag. And if I can I end up putting it in some other sturdy bag. And anyway, plastic bags are bad for the environment.



Only certain volume stores have the shoppers. They cost more to produce and if a store isn't making the money, it's just not worth it.


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Only certain volume stores have the shoppers. They cost more to produce and if a store isn't making the money, it's just not worth it.



I get wanting to keep costs down, but I feel like it should be a small request, and it's been pissing me off for years that there are never any shopping bags when I go in, and I shop at what I've been told is the flagship store in NYC on 34th st. That there aren't any shopping bags there is just sad. 

If it isn't already, then maybe part of the cost of producing bags should be moved into the advertising budget....I notice the nice shopping bags from other stores. It makes me want to hide that sorry plastic bag behind something or put it into some other bag if I can. Needless to say, I really really hate the plastic bags.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 23, 2009)

olwen said:


> I get wanting to keep costs down, but I feel like it should be a small request, and it's been pissing me off for years that there are never any shopping bags when I go in, and I shop at what I've been told is the flagship store in NYC on 34th st. That there aren't any shopping bags there is just sad.
> 
> If it isn't already, then maybe part of the cost of producing bags should be moved into the advertising budget....I notice the nice shopping bags from other stores. It makes me want to hide that sorry plastic bag behind something or put it into some other bag if I can. Needless to say, I really really hate the plastic bags.



That's really odd. There are two high volume mall stores in my district (Pittsburgh) with shoppers. My store is so so close to hitting the numbers to up our volume. We're always in the top of the company when it comes to percent to plan.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 24, 2009)

I am not surprised. They charge too much for clothes. The only things I buy from them is business suits and dress clothes. Even then the stuff I buy is on clearance.


----------



## katorade (Jan 24, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> None of this is a cold hard fact. It's all speculation!
> Lane Bryant is not going anywhere at all.



Just because some guy says they might bite it, people are freaking out?

Same deal with Starbucks. People freaked out when they closed the hundreds of stores a while ago, saying they were going under and whatnot. They're not. What a lot of people didn't get to hear is how the company changed hands and is now back in the hands of Schultz, who did not like where the company was headed, and in for a major redirection. They closed stores that weren't profitable and were competing with others in the area, which is smart. They have already begun plans to renovate and redesign ALL stores.

I don't see Lane Bryant going bankrupt for quite some time. Their target audience is NOT women in the lower income bracket in America, BUT they are affordable enough to be a realistic option to the women who may have been spending even more money on higher end brands that will probably suffer more. For instance, I can see a lot of Talbots (Woman) shoppers converting to LB shoppers just to save some money.

Women not do ANY shopping for one year? Yeah, how many times has THAT resolution held up?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 24, 2009)

Good point!I'm usually good for about a month or two,and then I get the itch.I know that Woodbridge center in New Jersey is in trouble.That mall has been there forever.Not one particular store,but the entire mall.Thats not good.


----------



## Hathor (Jan 25, 2009)

I like Silhouettes and other online retailers a lot better than Lane Bryant.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 25, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/106466/Where-You-Won't-Shop-in-2009
> 
> 
> *Where You Won't Shop in 2009*
> ...



Not a good thing!! I hope they make it!!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 25, 2009)

This is my take on it. Will LB go out of business? Probably. Why? Because in times like this big companies take huge advantages of shedding their debt. They file bankruptcy and either restructure their debt (coming out owning nothing to the people they do business with) or they come back under a new name. Think about it. It's a great business ploy. Close down for about 6 months, let the fat women of America work themselves into a tizzy then re-open a "new store" under a new name and they will flood the gates. More than likely they will be able to take advantage of stimulus packages for "new" business and aquire low or now interest debt and super shoot their sales through the roof because of very low over head.
It's the game of commerce.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

So much for the obesity epidemic.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 25, 2009)

_This was taken directly from an email from the company._



> January 23, 2009
> 
> Dear Associates,
> 
> ...




I hope this helps!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's been several years since I've shopped at Lane Bryant, but when I did, the largest size available was a 26/28 and I was right on the cusp of that. I never felt that I had many options in that size, no matter what store I shopped in.

I mostly shop at Macy's, Fashion Bug, Herbergers, Target, etc and at that, only at clearance times ... but each of these department stores does have a rather extensive plus-size collection as well, up to the same sizes offered by LB. So while I understand that nobody wants LB to close (and aside to AshleyEileen ... they will maintain until the day they file for bankruptcy that they are flush with cash and doing fine ... it is what troubled businesses do) ... I'm wondering why other stores couldn't jump right in and pick up the slack. In a country where the average woman's size is 14, I doubt that they'll stop making plus-sized clothing anytime soon.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> It's been several years since I've shopped at Lane Bryant, but when I did, the largest size available was a 26/28 and I was right on the cusp of that. I never felt that I had many options in that size, no matter what store I shopped in.
> 
> I mostly shop at Macy's, Fashion Bug, Herbergers, Target, etc and at that, only at clearance times ... but each of these department stores does have a rather extensive plus-size collection as well, up to the same sizes offered by LB. So while I understand that nobody wants LB to close (and aside to AshleyEileen ... they will maintain until the day they file for bankruptcy that they are flush with cash and doing fine ... it is what troubled businesses do) ... I'm wondering why other stores couldn't jump right in and pick up the slack. In a country where the average woman's size is 14, I doubt that they'll stop making plus-sized clothing anytime soon.



If I want a polyester seersucker t shirt with a conga line of schnauzers dancing around the neckline I'd have no worries. The offerings at these stores in plus sizes often leave much to be desired.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> If I want a polyester seersucker t shirt with a conga line of schnauzers dancing around the neckline I'd have no worries. The offerings at these stores in plus sizes often leave much to be desired.



ROFL @ the mental imagery, Lilly. But I've not seen tacky appliques and "themed" sweater sets at any of these stores but Target (and hell, they sell just as much tack plus e in the misses' department too). 

Interestingly enough, I had the same complaints when shopping at some of the other "anchor" stores for plus sizes, especially Catherines. LB does a good job of offering contemporary selections, but the prices are far out of line with the quality, IMO.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> If I want a polyester seersucker t shirt with a conga line of schnauzers dancing around the neckline I'd have no worries. The offerings at these stores in plus sizes often leave much to be desired.





TraciJo67 said:


> ROFL @ the mental imagery, Lilly. But I've not seen tacky appliques and "themed" sweater sets at any of these stores but Target (and hell, they sell just as much tack plus e in the misses' department too).
> 
> Interestingly enough, I had the same complaints when shopping at some of the other "anchor" stores for plus sizes, especially Catherines. LB does a good job of offering contemporary selections, but the prices are far out of line with the quality, IMO.



I'm totally with Lilly on this one, though TraciJo you are so right about the price/quality issue at LB. One other thing that I generally find is that the 28s at LB are faaaaar more likely to fit than 28s at Target, or any other department store. 

Although my shopping at Lane Bryant has become significantly less frequent in recent years, the simple idea that there would be fewer options make me slightly panicky. I already feel like I have nothing to wear.

AshleyEileen, thanks for the inside update!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 26, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm totally with Lilly on this one, though TraciJo you are so right about the price/quality issue at LB. One other thing that I generally find is that the 28s at LB are faaaaar more likely to fit than 28s at Target, or any other department store.
> 
> Although my shopping at Lane Bryant has become significantly less frequent in recent years, the simple idea that there would be fewer options make me slightly panicky. I already feel like I have nothing to wear.
> 
> AshleyEileen, thanks for the inside update!



OK .... check out this link, which is for plus-size sweaters at Macy's (note, btw, the fabulous prices, while you're at it ). That's just the sweaters, which happens to be my favorite area of any department store. I also looked briefly at the career wear, formal dresses, etc. I didn't look at sizes, but I am assuming that they probably go to 3x, like most stores. Honestly -- I didn't see anything remotely like something that gramma would wear. 

I do understand that sizes can be an issue at department stores, but my point was that LB isn't exactly a savior for anyone past a 22/24, either. I had a lot of trouble fitting into LB's 26/28's. The prices at Macy's and Herbergers tend to be higher than LB, but these stores have a LOT of clearance sales and when they do, the prices can drop to something equivalent to what Wal-Mart would offer (for their shoddy material and shudder-worthy applique garbage). Just this weekend I got 2 pairs of pants, a jacket, a blouse, 2 sweaters and a pair of boots for just under $100 at Macy's. 

Again, I'm not being deliberately obtuse, as I understand that sizes higher than 26/28 or 3X are difficult to find. Unless things have recently changed at LB though ... they don't do so well at providing a good (or even ANY) selection past these sizes either.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK .... check out this link, which is for plus-size sweaters at Macy's (note, btw, the fabulous prices, while you're at it ). That's just the sweaters, which happens to be my favorite area of any department store. I also looked briefly at the career wear, formal dresses, etc. I didn't look at sizes, but I am assuming that they probably go to 3x, like most stores. Honestly -- I didn't see anything remotely like something that gramma would wear.
> 
> I do understand that sizes can be an issue at department stores, but my point was that LB isn't exactly a savior for anyone past a 22/24, either. I had a lot of trouble fitting into LB's 26/28's. The prices at Macy's and Herbergers tend to be higher than LB, but these stores have a LOT of clearance sales and when they do, the prices can drop to something equivalent to what Wal-Mart would offer (for their shoddy material and shudder-worthy applique garbage). Just this weekend I got 2 pairs of pants, a jacket, a blouse, 2 sweaters and a pair of boots for just under $100 at Macy's.
> 
> Again, I'm not being deliberately obtuse, as I understand that sizes higher than 26/28 or 3X are difficult to find. Unless things have recently changed at LB though ... they don't do so well at providing a good (or even ANY) selection past these sizes either.



Definitely right, not a savior at all for the larger bbw, or supersized woman. Clothing has always been a serious point of frustration for me, so my anxiety about losing another option has far more to do with LB always having been there, and _something_ fitting, and less to do with losing that store specifically. 
It's cold outside, and I'll be damned if muumuus and circus clothes become the fatty norm again. 

Also- nice to see Macy's has a few nice options. I wish I could get myself into a couple of those sweaters... I'm almost tempted to try it.


----------



## olwen (Jan 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> It's been several years since I've shopped at Lane Bryant, but when I did, the largest size available was a 26/28 and I was right on the cusp of that. I never felt that I had many options in that size, no matter what store I shopped in.
> 
> I mostly shop at Macy's, Fashion Bug, Herbergers, Target, etc and at that, only at clearance times ... but each of these department stores does have a rather extensive plus-size collection as well, up to the same sizes offered by LB. So while I understand that nobody wants LB to close (and aside to AshleyEileen ... they will maintain until the day they file for bankruptcy that they are flush with cash and doing fine ... it is what troubled businesses do) ... I'm wondering why other stores couldn't jump right in and pick up the slack. In a country where the average woman's size is 14, I doubt that they'll stop making plus-sized clothing anytime soon.



Not for nuthin, but there's already a lack and other stores haven't picked up the slack, in fact other stores have given up on plus size clothes in their brick and mortar shops already. And still others like H&M have a paltry plus size section that stops at 2x that is if you can find something in a 2x (and you can fit into it). 

Even if the selection at LB isn't glamorous, at least it's an entire store of something instead of just a small section, and as another poster pointed out, it's always been there, so you know what to expect. It can be frustrating, but it's a frustration I'm used to.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 26, 2009)

olwen said:


> Not for nuthin, but there's already a lack and other stores haven't picked up the slack, in fact other stores have given up on plus size clothes in their brick and mortar shops already. And still others like H&M have a paltry plus size section that stops at 2x that is if you can find something in a 2x (and you can fit into it).
> 
> Even if the selection at LB isn't glamorous, at least it's an entire store of something instead of just a small section, and as another poster pointed out, it's always been there, so you know what to expect. It can be frustrating, but it's a frustration I'm used to.



Olwen, I think we're just referring to different frames of reference here. When I think "plus size", 14-28 usually comes to mind for me. For the general buying public, I imagine it's something in the range of 14-22. And for merchandise buyers, I imagine it looks more like 10-18 (these are probably the typical sizes that sell very well). For most people, the "plus size" section of just about any department store will have a fairly decent selection. Again, I'm not trying to minimize what you (or anyone else) is saying. Just that from a very pragmatic perspective, with the economy in a nosedive and a large majority of people resisting non-essential purchases, the fairly small demographic of customers who fall outside the typically defined plus sizes don't generate enough sales to make it profitable for these specialty stores to stay in business (and department store buyers who consistently purchase items that aren't doing a brisk turnover will find THEMSELVES being rather briskly turned over). Hopefully, they will maintain an online presence ... with very little overhead for the businesses, I can't imagine that they wouldn't consider it as a viable option. I wish that all stores carried a very wide selection of sizes (not to mention, styles) ... but I think we all acknowledge that they have to make a profit while doing so.

I think that the original article was probably very much on target. If the economy doesn't turn around soon, I imagine that the only stores that will remain in business are the big box discount ones <shuddering>. Businesses that offer high priced luxuries (like Starbucks) or cater to a specialized consumer (like Lane Bryant) are probably the hardest hit right now.


----------



## olwen (Jan 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Olwen, I think we're just referring to different frames of reference here. When I think "plus size", 14-28 usually comes to mind for me. For the general buying public, I imagine it's something in the range of 14-22. And for merchandise buyers, I imagine it looks more like 10-18 (these are probably the typical sizes that sell very well). For most people, the "plus size" section of just about any department store will have a fairly decent selection. Again, I'm not trying to minimize what you (or anyone else) is saying. Just that from a very pragmatic perspective, with the economy in a nosedive and a large majority of people resisting non-essential purchases, the fairly small demographic of customers who fall outside the typically defined plus sizes don't generate enough sales to make it profitable for these specialty stores to stay in business (and department store buyers who consistently purchase items that aren't doing a brisk turnover will find THEMSELVES being rather briskly turned over). Hopefully, they will maintain an online presence ... with very little overhead for the businesses, I can't imagine that they wouldn't consider it as a viable option. I wish that all stores carried a very wide selection of sizes (not to mention, styles) ... but I think we all acknowledge that they have to make a profit while doing so.
> 
> I think that the original article was probably very much on target. If the economy doesn't turn around soon, I imagine that the only stores that will remain in business are the big box discount ones <shuddering>. Businesses that offer high priced luxuries (like Starbucks) or cater to a specialized consumer (like Lane Bryant) are probably the hardest hit right now.



Maybe you are right about that. Plus size to me is more like 22-30+ and I would never think to go to macy's for a pair of size 24 jeans or a size 28 shirt. If I were a size 14 tho I might. I dunno, size 14 seems average to me, but I guess since my reality has nothing to do with those sizes and never has that I will always be stymied by this sort of stuff.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 26, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> Definitely right, not a savior at all for the larger bbw, or supersized woman. Clothing has always been a serious point of frustration for me, so my anxiety about losing another option has far more to do with LB always having been there, and _something_ fitting, and less to do with losing that store specifically.
> It's cold outside, and I'll be damned if muumuus and circus clothes become the fatty norm again.
> 
> Also- nice to see Macy's has a few nice options. I wish I could get myself into a couple of those sweaters... I'm almost tempted to try it.



I don't know what size you are but alot of my work wear comes from Style and Co at Macy's...I find that is a "truer" cut as opposed to LB and the quality is a helluva lot better. I don't have as many sizing issues with this line as I do in LB for some reason and I'm able to sometimes size down depending on the fabric/cut of the garmet of course.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it would be great if Fashion Bug went under and LB gained a 30-32.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> It's been several years since I've shopped at Lane Bryant, but when I did, the largest size available was a 26/28 and I was right on the cusp of that. I never felt that I had many options in that size, no matter what store I shopped in.
> 
> I mostly shop at Macy's, Fashion Bug, Herbergers, Target, etc and at that, only at clearance times ... but each of these department stores does have a rather extensive plus-size collection as well, up to the same sizes offered by LB. So while I understand that nobody wants LB to close (and aside to AshleyEileen ... they will maintain until the day they file for bankruptcy that they are flush with cash and doing fine ... it is what troubled businesses do) ... I'm wondering why other stores couldn't jump right in and pick up the slack. In a country where the average woman's size is 14, I doubt that they'll stop making plus-sized clothing anytime soon.



I didn't realize Macy's has a plus size dept. I am between a 28/30. In the past when an high end store has plus sizes, they usually only go up to a 22. I will have to give Macy's a look.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 27, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I think it would be great if Fashion Bug went under and LB gained a 30-32.



I'd agree with you, if LB would lower their prices to match FB prices.

Aren't both stores owned by the same corporation anyway?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd agree with you, if LB would lower their prices to match FB prices.
> 
> Aren't both stores owned by the same corporation anyway?



They are part of Charming Shoppes.


If they lowered the price, that would make the quality that of FB and I wouldn't go for that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> They are part of Charming Shoppes.
> 
> 
> If they lowered the price, that would make the quality that of FB and I wouldn't go for that.



FB is one of my favorite stores. I never have a problem with quality, and I'm fairly picky about stuff like that. I hate sweaters that pill, seams that wear prematurely, buttons popping off, etc. This isn't a problem for me. The only issue that I have with FB is that they don't have an extensive selection to choose from. 

I honestly don't see a difference in quality between the two, AE. To me, the only real difference is that LB is quite a bit more expensive. On the positive side, though -- they usually have more of a selection than FB.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the _atmosphere _of Fashion Bug is of lower quality (or perhaps it's just lower price, since it it geared to a younger audience), but I find the clothes to be a LOT nicer than Lane Bryant's. FB often has more natural fiber items, some embroidery or nice detailing, and far less of the polyester giant-flower-pattern-muu-muu type tops that riddle every LB. LB is silly with polyester now, and it's just awful. I still find nice things in FB, even though I'm far from their general demographic. 

The other thing I hate is that LB will have a store FULL of fairly simple basics that are kinda... bleh, and then one or two really nice items that they price ridiculously high, as if the exorbitant price alone should mean it's the holy grail. But when you get that pricey item home, away from the comparison of it's crappy surroundings? It's nothing special, and not worth the price.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, I'm with AshleyEileen on the quality issue. I don't know if its different regionally, but the FBs I used to go to were always stocked with cheaply made, synthetic clothing with no chance of consistent sizing across items. There were a few gems, but I had better luck at LB on a more consistent basis. Though, after the charming shoppes switch, I did notice the quality of items to plummet at LB. Not to FB levels, in my very humble opinion, but noticeably. 

So very true on the pricing being ridiculous at LB. I almost stopped purchasing there _completely_ after I wasn't working there anymore. Just couldn't afford it, 'specially not on a student's budget. The employee discount was Sweet.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 28, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> Actually, I'm with AshleyEileen on the quality issue. I don't know if its different regionally, but the FBs I used to go to were always stocked with cheaply made, synthetic clothing with no chance of consistent sizing across items. There were a few gems, but I had better luck at LB on a more consistent basis. Though, after the charming shoppes switch, I did notice the quality of items to plummet at LB. Not to FB levels, in my very humble opinion, but noticeably.
> 
> So very true on the pricing being ridiculous at LB. I almost stopped purchasing there _completely_ after I wasn't working there anymore. Just couldn't afford it, 'specially not on a student's budget. The employee discount was Sweet.



Count me as another one who agrees. I like FB style of clothes but they seem to be very cheap. It may be me, but some of their clothes don't seem true to size. Whereas with LB, I can guarantee I will be able to wear that article of clothing for years with no problem.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

I was going to multi-quote quite a few replies, but decided not to.

I've worked at both places. LB is far better on the inside as well as the outside.

When I worked at FB, I wouldn't spend more than $12.98 for anything because I knew it wasn't going to last. I haven't worked there in almost a year and I don't have a single item that I can wear now except for a bathing suit that wasn't used but twice. FB isn't geared towards a younger audience as many people think. If you look at there "Essentials by Maggie" line, you'll see dowdy old Woman Within pull on pants and floral waffle-knit long sleeved shirts. Excuse me, but that doesn't scream "BUY ME!" As for the polyester, look at the tags at FB. Everything at FB will eventually make it to the $1.98 clearance price, and it you're willing to pay anything more for it, that's your own fault.

I've never had a problem with the quality of LB. I have countless items from high school that I can still wear. With a customer demographic of 25 to 45, there's always something cute. There are big things in store for the company. They're completely changing their outlook on things and becoming more of a boutique with a bigger selection in limited quantities. It's a "get it now or never" type thing. They've already made a BIG change with the coupons. The prices aren't bad at all. If you were a size 8 and shopped at places like The Gap, Charlotte Russe, or Abercrombie, you'd be spending a comparable amount.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2009)

Every single time, I can't stop thinking it. 

View attachment ka2.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey..I like Fashion Bug. I hate Lane Bryant. I don't see a huge difference in quality. I've been shopping at Fashion Bug for 4 years or so and I still have 90% of the clothes I bought there.


I haven't shopped in LB in like..6 years I think. When I go to any of the stores, the largest sizes are never on the floor..there's also seemed to be a huge difference in their sizing. 

Anyways, I don't want any of our options to go away.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hey..I like Fashion Bug. I hate Lane Bryant. I don't see a huge difference in quality. I've been shopping at Fashion Bug for 4 years or so and I still have 90% of the clothes I bought there.
> 
> 
> I haven't shopped in LB in like..6 years I think. When I go to any of the stores, the largest sizes are never on the floor..there's also seemed to be a huge difference in their sizing.
> ...



A typical size run is 2 14/16s, 3 18/20s, 2 22/24s, and 1 26/28. If your size isn't there, it can always be ordered if it's still in stock. I like that things run out because that means I won't be caught wearing the same thing as a lot of other people. You snooze; you lose.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 28, 2009)

The idea of sewing your cloths is fine "IF", you are good at sewing and enjoy it. If one of those two elements are missing, sewing is not a good way to obtain your desired clothing. I like sewing for fun (backpacks, sleeping bags, goose down jackets, etc.), I have tried my hand at sewing a few things for my wife. Back in the 1980's I did vest and jacket from kits and, a terri-valour wrap to put on after a shower. The wrap, I sewed it, was my designed it by "guestimately" my wife's measurments and, I sewed it. It worked out well.
Wanting to do other projects I quickly discovered that patterns above dress size #20-22 are few and far between. Finding clothing that is stylish is another issue. I have never seen any pattern for anything larger than a size #46 blouse! Gawd, help you if you don't have the knowlege to alter a pattern.
I once dabbled in designing and sewing my wife a bra! She discovered my efforts and put a halt to it. She explained, buying bras was her preference. Dispite.... my personal belief that putting on a bra is something my wife requires my assistance! Evidently, there are limits to her tolerance?
I did discover there are a good number of women who sew their own bras! They do it because they are dissatisfied with what is available on the retail market. Most of the women on some of these sites are a size #14-16 to about #22-24 and they are doing so because they are disproportionately busty.
This is some of the websites I encounter in this endeavor [simple minds are entertained by simple things].;
Bra FAQ #1: Bra Fit & Fashion (Five parts, extensive knowledge)
http://www.funhouse.com/babs/BraFAQ1.txt

SEW BRA PATTERNS AND KITS
http://www.sewsassy.com/BraProducts/BraPatternsKits.html

Bra Makers
http://www.bramakers.com/

Personally, I doubt LB will completely close but, they will most likely shut down many retail outlets. I have not heard anything about Roaman's having financial problems. Roaman's accepts LB's credit services.

Nothing makes a woman feel more isolated than being denied the ability to go into a retail outlet and purchase cloths. This takes me back to the 'olden' days (late-1960s and early 1970s) when LB only carried the style of clothing for women my mother in-law's age. I distinctly remember how deflated my wife felt not being able to go purchase a size #46 maternity blouse, after going to a half dozen stores and as far as forty-five miles away!!

Adrian


----------



## olwen (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> A typical size run is 2 14/16s, 3 18/20s, 2 22/24s, and 1 26/28. If your size isn't there, it can always be ordered if it's still in stock. I like that things run out because that means I won't be caught wearing the same thing as a lot of other people. You snooze; you lose.



See, that's fucked up. This is why the stuff on the sale rack is always 14/16 - 18/20. That doesn't help me. If I look thru every single rack I might find one size 24 or 26 and it won't even be in the color I like. If they know they will sell out of the 22/24 and 26/28 and be left with more 18/20 then why not just order more of the larger sizes. This nonsense about women not buying the bigger sizes doesn't fly. How can we buy them if they aren't there?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> A typical size run is 2 14/16s, 3 18/20s, 2 22/24s, and 1 26/28. If your size isn't there, it can always be ordered if it's still in stock. I like that things run out because that means I won't be caught wearing the same thing as a lot of other people. You snooze; you lose.



Yeah, see, not all of us work there (and probably won't, due to lack of referrals ) and are able to snatch up the 26/28 as soon as they hit the floor. If you can't GET there ASAP, you get fucked? Not fair.



olwen said:


> See, that's fucked up. This is why the stuff on the sale rack is always 14/16 - 18/20. That doesn't help me. If I look thru every single rack I might find one size 24 or 26 and it won't even be in the color I like. If they know they will sell out of the 22/24 and 26/28 and be left with more 18/20 then why not just order more of the larger sizes. This nonsense about women not buying the bigger sizes doesn't fly. How can we buy them if they aren't there?



THIS!!! A million times, this. Yesyesyesyes.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 28, 2009)

olwen said:


> See, that's fucked up. This is why the stuff on the sale rack is always 14/16 - 18/20. That doesn't help me. If I look thru every single rack I might find one size 24 or 26 and it won't even be in the color I like. If they know they will sell out of the 22/24 and 26/28 and be left with more 18/20 then why not just order more of the larger sizes. This nonsense about women not buying the bigger sizes doesn't fly. How can we buy them if they aren't there?



I completely agree- At both LBs here, it's tough to find the bigger sizes, and I'm drowning in 14/16-18/20. Luckily I wear the 18/20 on top, but I usually can't find pants there to fit my size 28 behind.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

olwen said:


> See, that's fucked up. This is why the stuff on the sale rack is always 14/16 - 18/20. That doesn't help me. If I look thru every single rack I might find one size 24 or 26 and it won't even be in the color I like. If they know they will sell out of the 22/24 and 26/28 and be left with more 18/20 then why not just order more of the larger sizes. This nonsense about women not buying the bigger sizes doesn't fly. How can we buy them if they aren't there?





Tooz said:


> Yeah, see, not all of us work there (and probably won't, due to lack of referrals ) and are able to snatch up the 26/28 as soon as they hit the floor. If you can't GET there ASAP, you get fucked? Not fair.



And then the company would have a plethora of larger sizes that wouldn't sell? I don't think so. In my district, the 18/20 is always the first size to sell out. As for the two 14/16s, one is usually found on a mannequin for display purposes. If a shirt is very popular, it'll be released in a similar style. Lane Bryant is a specialty store. 

Oh, and referrals aren't for those who have bashed the company on numerous occasions. That's just outlandish. :kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 28, 2009)

olwen said:


> See, that's fucked up. This is why the stuff on the sale rack is always 14/16 - 18/20. That doesn't help me. If I look thru every single rack I might find one size 24 or 26 and it won't even be in the color I like. If they know they will sell out of the 22/24 and 26/28 and be left with more 18/20 then why not just order more of the larger sizes. This nonsense about women not buying the bigger sizes doesn't fly. How can we buy them if they aren't there?




What I love is when the employees buy up the largest sizes before they even get out on the floor. 

Gotta love Ashley's attitude. Nice huh?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Oh, and referrals aren't for those who have bashed the company on numerous occasions. That's just outlandish. :kiss2:



And arrogance isn't well-suited for, well...most anyone. I tried to make amends with you, and your attitude recently (I'm sure you know what I mean) was incredibly hurtful for me. Maybe you should look at WHY I was applying. I'm sure you can fucking find it.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> What I love is when the employees buy up the largest sizes before they even get out on the floor.
> 
> Gotta love Ashley's attitude. Nice huh?




Definitely. Some people just don't get it. At all.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Definitely. Some people just don't get it. At all.




That's actually one of the reasons I stay out of the stores now. Why bother? 

I really hope that LB stays afloat...everyone deserves clothes that fit them.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> What I love is when the employees buy up the largest sizes before they even get out on the floor.
> 
> Gotta love Ashley's attitude. Nice huh?



Actually, I wear a 22/24 top and I order mine through LB2Me unless we have more than one size run. I care about my customers and know many of them by name.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> And then the company would have a plethora of larger sizes that wouldn't sell? I don't think so. In *my district*, the 18/20 is always the first size to sell out. As for the two 14/16s, one is usually found on a mannequin for display purposes. If a shirt is very popular, it'll be released in a similar style. Lane Bryant is a specialty store.



Ashley, your district isn't the totality of the buying public. 

Also, what does the company do when they end up with a plethora of 18/20s that wouldn't sell? I don't see the difference. Every time I go to the clearance rack, that is the size there, not 26/28s.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> Ashley, your district isn't the totality of the buying public.
> 
> Also, what does the company do when they end up with a plethora of 18/20s that wouldn't sell? I don't see the difference. Every time I go to the clearance rack, that is the size there, not 26/28s.



You're right, it's not the totality of the public, but my district is in the top ten of the company on a weekly basis.

The clearance that you're seeing isn't being distributed correctly. My store is one of the few clearance stores in the region and everything blows out of it. We're sent clearance from New Jersey all the time.

And what's with everyone doing a beeline straight the clearance? Does no one like the new things? (And I don't want to hear about the prices. There's ALWAYS a coupon.)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2009)

What's crazy is I don't hardly ever go to the clearance section because it's always something so damn fugly and never in my size, so I keep it moving...that's if I'm actually instore. Nowadays I'm so frustrated with the fake ass poly blends and such that I don't much bother.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> You're right, it's not the totality of the public, but my district is in the top ten of the company on a weekly basis.
> 
> The clearance that you're seeing *isn't being distributed correctly*. My store is one of the few clearance stores in the region and everything blows out of it. We're sent clearance from New Jersey all the time.
> 
> And what's with everyone doing a beeline straight the clearance? Does no one like the new things? (And I don't want to hear about the prices. There's ALWAYS a coupon.)



That still doesn't answer my question. You said what would the company do with a plethora of 26/28s that wouldn't sell.

I do buy new, because my size isn't left for clearance. You forget that bigger girls not only have to compete with other girls, but also cross dressers. The big stuff usually goes first.

I've been shopping at Lane Bryant since I was a little fat girl. The store in my town had 5, count them, 5 floors. Dresses, gowns, casual wear, shoes, intimates, and hosiery. I bought my prom dress in the Rittenhouse Room at Lane's. You wouldn't believe what retail used to be like.

And after all these years, they still don't get it right.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> That still doesn't answer my question. You said what would the company do with a plethora of 26/28s that wouldn't sell.
> 
> I do buy new, because my size isn't left for clearance. You forget that bigger girls not only have to compete with other girls, but also cross dressers. The big stuff usually goes first.
> 
> ...



If it doesn't sell, it gets marked out of stock and sent to a distribution center where it ends up in stores such as Gabriel Brothers.


----------



## olwen (Jan 28, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> You're right, it's not the totality of the public, but my district is in the top ten of the company on a weekly basis.
> 
> The clearance that you're seeing isn't being distributed correctly. My store is one of the few clearance stores in the region and everything blows out of it. We're sent clearance from New Jersey all the time.
> 
> And what's with everyone doing a beeline straight the clearance? Does no one like the new things? (And I don't want to hear about the prices. There's ALWAYS a coupon.)



you can still buy things on sale with the coupon


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 28, 2009)

olwen said:


> you can still buy things on sale with the coupon



Of course. I never said you couldn't.


----------



## olwen (Jan 28, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> That still doesn't answer my question. You said what would the company do with a plethora of 26/28s that wouldn't sell.
> 
> I do buy new, because my size isn't left for clearance. You forget that bigger girls not only have to compete with other girls, but also cross dressers. *The big stuff usually goes first.*
> 
> ...



See, yes, that's what I've noticed too, so I don't understand how the smaller sizes sell out but end up on the clearance rack and the bigger sizes don't sell out, but there are hardly any around. Makes no sense.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2009)

I think LB just needs to do some reevaluating. It could solve a lot of the gripes women have with the store.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

ashley, if you're ever in a meeting with some LB uppity-up (or are one yourself?), you can tell them little ol' elle camino from internet USA says: 
i have no real issue with LB's quality or sizing, and not even really with the prices either (although i'm obviously not in the right loop to score these mystical coupons you speak of, but i'm used to getting ripped off for clothes that fit me so whatevs), but i haven't seen a single dress on the rack at LB since i was in high school, and i graduated in 1999. 
and the ones i see at LB online are the same 4 dowdy, tea-length (shudder) patterns in black jersey (double shudder) they've had on there for roughly as long. 
it really seems like somewhere right before the turn of the century, lane bryant threw up their hands and totally stopped giving a crap about ladies who don't wear pants, and have a tough time with skirts. 
we do exist! i'm not even the only one i know irl. 

and now we're stuck with DIY or wearing some silly skull-print tube dress from torrid. 
no bueno.

fix that, and i'll gladly drop half a paycheck there every month like i used to.


totally off topic for the OP, but ive been meaning to say that to you and i always forget.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> and now we're stuck with DIY or wearing some silly skull-print tube dress from torrid.
> no bueno.



you mean... this?







This isn't your dream dress? Psh.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> ashley, if you're ever in a meeting with some LB uppity-up (or are one yourself?), you can tell them little ol' elle camino from internet USA says:
> i have no real issue with LB's quality or sizing, and not even really with the prices either (although i'm obviously not in the right loop to score these mystical coupons you speak of, but i'm used to getting ripped off for clothes that fit me so whatevs), but i haven't seen a single dress on the rack at LB since i was in high school, and i graduated in 1999.
> and the ones i see at LB online are the same 4 dowdy, tea-length (shudder) patterns in black jersey (double shudder) they've had on there for roughly as long.
> it really seems like somewhere right before the turn of the century, lane bryant threw up their hands and totally stopped giving a crap about ladies who don't wear pants, and have a tough time with skirts.
> ...








That coupon was found by searching "Lane Bryant Coupon" on Google and took me roughly 5 seconds to find.

LB has a new customer capture system for coupons that started right before Christmas. The associate types in your phone number like always, but now she can also type in your email address, name, and home address. The more you shop, the better coupons you'll get. I've seen plenty "20% off your entire purchase from now until February 3rd" and "$15 off your purchase of $15 of more". The coupons *are* out there.

About two years ago LB decided that it was too hard to fit a woman in a dress because the difference in size of her top and bottom. That's changed. LB has lots of cute cocktail dresses now. The stores typically get black, but they do come in other colors. I just recently purchased a purple bubble hem dress that I could have easily spent $150 on elsewhere. If you're just seeing the same four dresses, you're mistaken.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> That coupon was found by searching "Lane Bryant Coupon" on Google and took me roughly 5 seconds to find.
> 
> LB has a new customer capture system for coupons that started right before Christmas. The associate types in your phone number like always, but now she can also type in your email address, name, and home address. The more you shop, the better coupons you'll get. I've seen plenty "20% off your entire purchase from now until February 3rd" and "$15 off your purchase of $15 of more". The coupons *are* out there.
> 
> About two years ago LB decided that it was too hard to fit a woman in a dress because the difference in size of her top and bottom. That's changed. LB has lots of cute cocktail dresses now. The stores typically get black, but they do come in other colors. I just recently purchased a purple bubble hem dress that I could have easily spent $150 on elsewhere. If you're just seeing the same four dresses, you're mistaken.



I'm pretty sure it'll fall on deaf ears (again), but can I give you some constructive criticism? This is not personal, not animosity-related, but simply something to think about.

#1: Coupons. You have made repeated references to coupons, and I admit, coupons are great. I don't know a single person who doesn't love coupons. Now, Lane Bryant DOES have good coupons. The problem is, you often need some substantial venture capital of sorts to redeem them. The one you posted, for example: 50 dollars off of your purchase of 150 or more. That requires you to have at least 100 (or 50) dollars to spend. That's a lot of money. You say that the more one shops there, the better the coupons get-- well, isn't that kind of unfair to those who might want to shop there frequently, but cannot afford to/go there often enough/etc.? It's another example of giving money to the rich, in a way, which could be problematic in some situations.

#2: I'm going to use the dress exchange you and Elle just had as a model for this point. Elle says she sees boring dresses. You tell her she's mistaken. How do you honestly know? She's not the only one to say these kinds of things. I know that YOU see many women who like Lane Bryant in YOUR store. I know that you seem to be unable to get enough of their wares. That's fine. What I cannot understand is why you have such a problem with people who do not find LB to be the holy grail of womens' clothing. Case and point: the LB discussion you had when you were new to the forums. If people expressed distaste, you would say something along the lines of, "you're mistaken." Do you value your personal judgment and experience that much over the numerous accounts of others? Because you hold your opinion, a differing opinion has no chance of being valid?

Please try to understand that your opinion, store and district do not represent a) LB as a whole and b) women who shop at LB as a whole.

I shop at LB. I don't like it, and frankly, some surveying and restructuring on simple levels could fix every single one of my gripes. I also know I am one of many who has this particular list of gripes. Can you see at least why it might be frustrating for us?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> That coupon was found by searching "Lane Bryant Coupon" on Google and took me roughly 5 seconds to find.
> 
> LB has a new customer capture system for coupons that started right before Christmas. The associate types in your phone number like always, but now she can also type in your email address, name, and home address. *The more you shop, the better coupons you'll get. I've seen plenty "20% off your entire purchase from now until February 3rd" and "$15 off your purchase of $15 of more". *The coupons *are* out there.
> 
> About two years ago LB decided that it was too hard to fit a woman in a dress because the difference in size of her top and bottom. That's changed. LB has lots of cute cocktail dresses now. The stores typically get black, but they do come in other colors. I just recently purchased a purple bubble hem dress that I could have easily spent $150 on elsewhere. If you're just seeing the same four dresses, you're mistaken.



That's a lie. I've been shopping at LB since Methusula (maybe not _that_ long) and I have rarely, I mean rarely seen a coupon for $15 off your purchase of $15 or more. And don't tell me its because I'm not spending -- I'm one of the women who has no issue with dropping the money. LB just needs to get its shit together, bottom line. About the only good thing I can say about the coupons is there are hardly any exclusions on them and in the past the fine print was about 2 or 3 paragraphs long. 

And I would never, ever buy a dress from LB -- until they can introduce some younger, more stylish designs that's a no go. About the only one I'd wear now is the print faux wrap dress with the green tie, otherwise the selection is pretty paltry (not to mention tacky and half the dresses really aren't flattering even on the model's figures). I agree with what elle has said. It's not really a sizing issue for me -- it's the cuts/styles of things that just don't leave alot to be desired. Maybe LB needs to overhaul the buyers/designers for the company...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2009)

double post


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

I get the kind of coupons that AshleyEileen is referring to, and often (for Fashion Bug, though). I get at least one a month with $10 off a purchase of $25 or more .... and many times, that coupon is $10 off a purchase of $10 or more, with no catches. The thing is, I had to give them lots of information about myself to get these coupons, and sign up for their ridiculously high interest rate credit card to get even further discount offers, but the reward is that I get mailings and special offers a LOT, at least once a month. Sometimes, I have to use the ridiculous high-interest card to get the best discounts, which is fine: I use it, then immediately pay the balance off, right at the store. 

Since LB and FB are owned by the same corporation, I'd imagine that both do business the same way. If you want the mailings & the coupons, let a store associate know -- you'll probably have to give your mailing address & phone number, or at the very least, an email address. Next time they offer a promotion like 20% off your entire purchase (inclusive of other coupons) if you sign up for the store plastic, do it ... you'll get coupons every month, with your billing statement (which hopefully reflects a zero balance ... I hate giving department stores a 20% chunk of interest).


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I get the kind of coupons that AshleyEileen is referring to, and often (for Fashion Bug, though). I get at least one a month with $10 off a purchase of $25 or more .... and many times, that coupon is $10 off a purchase of $10 or more, with no catches. The thing is, I had to give them lots of information about myself to get these coupons, and sign up for their ridiculously high interest rate credit card to get even further discount offers, but the reward is that I get mailings and special offers a LOT, at least once a month. Sometimes, I have to use the ridiculous high-interest card to get the best discounts, which is fine: I use it, then immediately pay the balance off, right at the store.
> 
> Since LB and FB are owned by the same corporation, I'd imagine that both do business the same way. If you want the mailings & the coupons, let a store associate know -- you'll probably have to give your mailing address & phone number, or at the very least, an email address. Next time they offer a promotion like 20% off your entire purchase (inclusive of other coupons) if you sign up for the store plastic, do it ... you'll get coupons every month, with your billing statement (which hopefully reflects a zero balance ... I hate giving department stores a 20% chunk of interest).




Traci is right. If you give all of your personal info EVERYTIME you purchase. you may get great coupons. But here is the deal, I just want to buy and go, I don't want to be interviewed, hold up the line, or have my personal info repeated out loud in a store for anyone to hear. How come they can't maintain a nationwide database with the info so you don't have to go through this every single time?!!! This also happens at the Avenue as well.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> Traci is right. If you give all of your personal info EVERYTIME you purchase. you may get great coupons. But here is the deal, I just want to buy and go, I don't want to be interviewed, hold up the line, or have my personal info repeated out loud in a store for anyone to hear. How come they can't maintain a nationwide database with the info so you don't have to go through this every single time?!!! This also happens at the Avenue as well.



I haven't had to give my personal information every time. They can pull it up with my phone number (of course, I gave them "my" phone number, one digit off, to avoid the possibility of sales calls). If I don't want to be hassled to get on their mailing list, knowing that if I tell them that I already am they'll want to check the information, I just politely decline giving the information. I still get monthly mailings. 

Smushygirl, I think they are asking you because they want to be very sure that you are in the database --- I imagine (though don't know this for sure) that they get some kind of spiff for each client they sign up.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> About two years ago LB decided that it was too hard to fit a woman in a dress because the difference in size of her top and bottom. That's changed. LB has lots of cute cocktail dresses now. The stores typically get black, but they do come in other colors. I just recently purchased a purple bubble hem dress that I could have easily spent $150 on elsewhere. If you're just seeing the same four dresses, you're mistaken.


girl i really do think it's awesome that you like the company you work for enough to defend them so doggedly, seriously. and i hope your paychecks reflect that. 
but please re-read my post and note that i mentioned that i haven't seen ONE single dress in a lane bryant store in about ten years.
now obviously i don't jetset around on the conchord and visit every single LB in the country - i'm just referring to the LBs in western washington, and i don't know if they're completely autonomous franchises who've all totally opted out of carrying dresses for the past decade (guess it's possible), but still, point remains: i haven't walked into ANY lane bryant (and i frequently visit about 4 or 5 different ones) and seen an actual dress on a rack in YEARS. so that right there is an issue. 
because then that leaves me with nothing there i can wear but bras.
and frankly, it eventually wears on my willingness to even buy bras from LB, because why should i support a clothing company that hasn't actually done a thing to dress me since puberty?


as for what's online:




oh hey THAT's foxy. not dowdy at ALL> 




you'll be the talk of the funeral home in this one. 




tea-length (THIS LENGTH IS NOT FLATTERING TO ANYONE, OF ANY FIGURE. WHY ARE WE HIDING OUR KNEES AT ALL COSTS, AGAIN?)




what can i even say about this. 
oh and i forgot one time-honored LB tradition, the hideously loud print:




now in MAXI dress form! cause who DOESN'T look good in a maxi dress?




wait i mean does. who DOES look good in a maxi dress. it's a bad sign when you can't even make the model on your website look good in your clothes. 



admittedly there are one or two dresses online that could MAYBE potentially be cute if some major changes were implemented (my tea length example? i'd pay out the nose for that dress if it were a workable length), but what gives with not having any of them actually in a store to try on??


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I haven't had to give my personal information every time. They can pull it up with my phone number (of course, I gave them "my" phone number, one digit off, to avoid the possibility of sales calls). If I don't want to be hassled to get on their mailing list, knowing that if I tell them that I already am they'll want to check the information, I just politely decline giving the information. I still get monthly mailings.
> 
> Smushygirl, I think they are asking you because they want to be very sure that you are in the database --- *I imagine (though don't know this for sure) that they get some kind of spiff for each client they sign up.*



You are probably right again, but I get a different excuse every time.

I actually ask why do they need it if I registered at the last three branches that I shopped? I get told they don''t see me in the database, that was in another state, that was a different region, I will get better coupon, etc. I do live in an area that I can easily go to branches in three states, but gee whiz, it's annoying to be asked every time. And when I politely decline, I get told my purchase won't count. Doesn't engender a good feeling.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> girl i really do think it's awesome that you like the company you work for enough to defend them so doggedly, seriously. and i hope your paychecks reflect that.
> but please re-read my post and note that i mentioned that i haven't seen ONE single dress in a lane bryant store in about ten years.
> now obviously i don't jetset around on the conchord and visit every single LB in the country - i'm just referring to the LBs in western washington, and i don't know if they're completely autonomous franchises who've all totally opted out of carrying dresses for the past decade (guess it's possible), but still, point remains: i haven't walked into ANY lane bryant (and i frequently visit about 4 or 5 different ones) and seen an actual dress on a rack in YEARS. so that right there is an issue.
> because then that leaves me with nothing there i can wear but bras.
> ...



Wow. I actually like all but the second dress, and most of the ones that I wear *are* tea-length or even longer. They look fabulous with long boots. Is the consensus really that these dresses are terrible? (i.e., is my taste really that bad? :blush.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> You are probably right again, but I get a different excuse every time.
> 
> I actually ask why do they need it if I registered at the last three branches that I shopped? I get told they don''t see me in the database, that was in another state, that was a different region, I will get better coupon, etc. I do live in an area that I can easily go to branches in three states, but gee whiz, it's annoying to be asked every time. And when I politely decline, I get told my purchase won't count. Doesn't engender a good feeling.



This post brings service to the table. I don't know if I've met an actual friendly person who works at LB, ever. They all seem to have a chip on their shoulder.



TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. I actually like all but the second dress, and most of the ones that I wear *are* tea-length or even longer. They look fabulous with long boots. Is the consensus really that these dresses are terrible? (i.e., is my taste really that bad? :blush.



Well, I can't speak on anyone's taste, but I find dresses that are that length to be incredibly unflattering on a larger frame. They remind me of school teachers. If I want a longer dress, I'll do the maxi-dress/ankle-length thing before anything else. I have a few tea-length dresses that have designs I like enough to deal with the length, but all in all it is just not a good length. I much prefer mid-thigh or just above the knee.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. I actually like all but the second dress, and most of the ones that I wear *are* tea-length or even longer. They look fabulous with long boots. Is the consensus really that these dresses are terrible? (i.e., is my taste really that bad? :blush.


to each their own, and if they look good on you then seriously: congratulations.
but i'm with tooz, and i know we're not alone: that length is really REALLY unflattering on me. 

and for the record i REALLY like the button-front dress, and like i said i'd buy the hell out of it if it were a realistic length. the shorter dress(es?) they have are one pattern (the shapeless sheath featured under the jacket in example #2), in like 3 different solid colors. 
no. bueno.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> to each their own, and if they look good on you then seriously: congratulations.
> but i'm with tooz, and i know we're not alone: that length is really REALLY unflattering on me.
> 
> and for the record i REALLY like the button-front dress, and like i said i'd buy the hell out of it if it were a realistic length. the shorter dress(es?) they have are one pattern (the shapeless sheath featured under the jacket in example #2), in like 3 different solid colors.
> no. bueno.



I have one dress from LB that I love and need to get hemmed up. It's comfy, but could be more flattering around the bust. I'm desparate for more dresses, though.


And Torrid is so expensive. :\


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> to each their own, and if they look good on you then seriously: congratulations.
> but i'm with tooz, and i know we're not alone: that length is really REALLY unflattering on me.
> 
> and for the record i REALLY like the button-front dress, and like i said i'd buy the hell out of it if it were a realistic length. the shorter dress(es?) they have are one pattern (the shapeless sheath featured under the jacket in example #2), in like 3 different solid colors.
> no. bueno.



lol @ congratulations   

Well, I don't know that other people would think they look good on me, but I think I look fantastic and a half, so bully for me, right? 

Ok, I agree that for a larger frame (especially if you're also not tall) a tea length dress is probably not very flattering. I do really like some of the ankle length dresses, though -- empire style, or gathered at the waist.

Your point is made, though -- there certainly isn't a lot of selection.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> lol @ congratulations
> 
> Well, I don't know that other people would think they look good on me, but I think I look fantastic and a half, so bully for me, right?
> 
> ...



I got a maxi dress at Target that I love to putter around in in the summer with some cute sandals. I am with you on the maxi (ankle) style.

If you think you look fab, fuckin' work it. I'm sure some of what I wear makes people cringe (LOOK AT THEM FATTY THIGHS AHHH), but I love it. Tea length (I'm 5'8, so...pretty tall) makes me look 40 pounds wider and 4 inches shorter. I wish I liked it on me, then I could buy more dresses.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Tea length (I'm 5'8, so...pretty tall) makes me look 40 pounds wider and 4 inches shorter.


exactly. 
and i'm 5'5, so imagine the carnage that length wreaks on my figure.
i basically look like cotton hill.


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> That's a lie. I've been shopping at LB since Methusula (maybe not _that_ long) and I have rarely, I mean rarely seen a coupon for $15 off your purchase of $15 or more. And don't tell me its because I'm not spending -- I'm one of the women who has no issue with dropping the money. LB just needs to get its shit together, bottom line. About the only good thing I can say about the coupons is there are hardly any exclusions on them and in the past the fine print was about 2 or 3 paragraphs long.
> 
> And I would never, ever buy a dress from LB -- until they can introduce some younger, more stylish designs that's a no go. About the only one I'd wear now is the print faux wrap dress with the green tie, otherwise the selection is pretty paltry (not to mention tacky and half the dresses really aren't flattering even on the model's figures). I agree with what elle has said. It's not really a sizing issue for me -- it's the cuts/styles of things that just don't leave alot to be desired. Maybe LB needs to overhaul the buyers/designers for the company...



I agree about the dresses, they aren't that great. I had to buy an outfit for a fancy shindig last year and I tried on every single dress LB had at the time and none of them were flattering on me. They were pretty well shapeless. I gave up on that and after going thru the whole section for blouses finally found a nice one, but once I got it home I had to modify the sleeves so it would fit. 



Smushygirl said:


> Traci is right. If you give all of your personal info EVERYTIME you purchase. you may get great coupons. But here is the deal, I just want to buy and go, I don't want to be interviewed, hold up the line, or have my personal info repeated out loud in a store for anyone to hear. How come they can't maintain a nationwide database with the info so you don't have to go through this every single time?!!! This also happens at the Avenue as well.



I get the coupons too, but yes, you do have to give up all your personal info to get them and it is annoying and does hold up the line. I usually get the spend $75, get $25 off kind, which does mean you do have to have the money in the first place. And I don't always want to buy that much. Sometimes I just want a pair of jeans or some underwear and nothing else. They also have these real women dollars coupons that let you take like $25 off of whatever you buy, but I always seem to get those right when I have zero money, so I never redeem them. They really don't have enough of those kinds of coupons. 



TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. I actually like all but the second dress, and most of the ones that I wear *are* tea-length or even longer. They look fabulous with long boots. Is the consensus really that these dresses are terrible? (i.e., is my taste really that bad? :blush.



The dresses are kinda dowdy lookin, and on my frame anyway, they would just look sloppy. I find A-line dresses work well on my frame (apple), so I end up buying sexy but not too sexy looking nighties/slips and wearing them as dresses with a shirt underneath. I have a satin red one that I just love. I get a lot of compliments when I wear it too.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

yknow what's weird is i went to an apparel design program for a year quite a long time ago, and the FIRST thing you learn how to make a pattern for and construct (well...after a tube 'skirt' with one seam and two hems, so i guess the second thing but the first ACTUAL thing) is an A-line skirt and dress. 
so the one style that's the most flattering to every possible shape (pears, apples, pineapples, etc) is also one of the easiest to draft and execute.

so NATURALLY it's the one kind of dress LB basically refuses to make more than one too-long example of per 5 years. the logic of it is just staggering.


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> yknow what's weird is i went to an apparel design program for a year quite a long time ago, and the FIRST thing you learn how to make a pattern for and construct (well...after a tube 'skirt' with one seam and two hems, so i guess the second thing but the first ACTUAL thing) is an A-line skirt and dress.
> so the one style that's the most flattering to every possible shape (pears, apples, pineapples, etc) is also one of the easiest to draft and execute.
> 
> so NATURALLY it's the one kind of dress LB basically refuses to make more than one too-long example of per 5 years. the logic of it is just staggering.



They want to try to be fashion current tho, so if A-line dresses are not in style they won't sell them. The last time I remember A-line dresses being everywhere was when sex and the city was still on the air...but I don't keep up religiously with fashion so I could be wrong about that.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

i don't know, i have a hard time believing they want to be fashion forward. take a little looksee at dress #2. 

their goals are more along 'mother of the bride' lines, from what i can see.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

olwen said:


> The dresses are kinda dowdy lookin, and on my frame anyway, they would just look sloppy. I find A-line dresses work well on my frame (apple), so I end up buying sexy but not too sexy looking nighties/slips and wearing them as dresses with a shirt underneath. I have a satin red one that I just love. I get a lot of compliments when I wear it too.



My taste sucks. Check.


   ... like I didn't know that already. 

I absolutely agree that dress #2 is horrid and should be immediately burned (after the funeral, which is about the only appropriate place for it). But #1? Really? Aside from the fact that black isn't my favorite color, I love it and think in a floral pattern with some sandals (or even a solid jewel tone) it would be flattering on almost any figure.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

not mine, girl.
not mine.


i call those "OMG! when are you due?" dresses.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2009)

And another thing -- have you peaked at the swimsuits lately? *gag* Some of us fat chicks don't want swim dresses, c'mon LB this isn't Catherines! 

It would really be nice if they started to carry swim suits that went by bra sizes instead of the standard 14/16, 18/20...I think the fit and support would be much better. The same for the button down shirts they sell. There are several companies that do this for thin women, why can't LB get with it for the fatties? 

I've always wanted a Malia Mills bikini...she was really one of the first women I knew of that started a line of seperates to fit different body types. Now if she would expand to plus sizes I'd be all good.

pee-ess: Avenue has maxi dresses that you might want to check out. I have one that I bought at TJMaxx of all places and it fit pretty good. But I don't wear them out -- I'm super short (5'2'') so I don't think it's the best look, too much fabric and all. 

View attachment 1968957.jpg


View attachment 2280295.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> not mine, girl.
> not mine.
> 
> 
> i call those "OMG! when are you due?" dresses.



To me, dress #2 screams for a delivery date.

In fact, I once had a coat that very much resembled dress #2 (only dowdier, with an even wider bell-shaped cut). Cut me some slack please ... it was many years ago, and I was even more fashion-tarded than I am today. My hubby & I (then my BF) strolled into a Thai restaurant and the proprieter did, in fact, ask when I was due. I pretended that I didn't understand her, and based on my non-verbal reaction, which was everything but a mortified shriek, she pretended that she didn't know that I was pretending. It got me through the meal, anyway. And I never wore that damn coat again.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

i'm just really hoping ashley forwards a link to this thread to her bosses. odds are against it, but if she does:
hey LB. 
your dresses are fugly with few exceptions, your other clothes are dubiously appropriate outside of a business meeting of some sort, and your coupons only work if i'm already willing to drop major cash on your fugly dresses, WHICH I CAN'T EVEN FIND IN AN ACTUAL STORE. just carrying nice lingerie probably isn't going to pull you through this recession unscathed.


----------



## Mini (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, dumb question from a clueless male: Is it not possible to get dresses fitted/tailored if they *fit* but aren't particularly flattering? Being a thin giant I need to get pants taken in and rehemmed all the time...


----------



## Tania (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini said:


> OK, dumb question from a clueless male: Is it not possible to get dresses fitted/tailored if they *fit* but aren't particularly flattering? Being a thin giant I need to get pants taken in and rehemmed all the time...



In some cases, maybe. But usually you're spending enough on the clothing alone to preclude willingness to spend extra time and money on alterations. It's usually easier and cheaper to just move on to something that fits AND flatters.

I don't love LB's dresses, though I've purchased them on occasion. They've kinda purposefully limited their dress offerings for a long time, though, so my attitude may change as they get more serious about broadening their in-store selection. I did see a beautiful black dress in the latest mailer that I really want to try on, but we'll see how it fits/looks in person. 

As for Lane Bryant in general, I find its crap-to-awesome ratio is pretty much on par with anyplace else, with the exception of Kiyonna. Even Torrid, which has a narrower, hipper target demographic and in theory should have an easier time of hitting the trends in ways that appease its intended customers, has a huge "what-the-everliving-FARK?!" factor going on. Given that Lane Bryant serves everybody from teenagers to career women, I'm amazed to find as many cool things as I do.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 29, 2009)

I went on-line to find out how many LB retail stores will be open after this adjustment, without any success. I saw one article (02/06/2008) URL;
http://retail.freedomblogging.com/2...bug-catherines-closing-150-stores-nationwide/
OR
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=106124&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1104408&highlight=

which stated, "100 Fashion Bugs, 40 Lane Bryants and 10 Catherines" will be closed. I have not seen anything on the number of retail stores will remain open? Has anyone heard??

Adrian


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

Tania said:


> In Given that Lane Bryant serves everybody from teenagers to career women, I'm amazed to find as many cool things as I do.


but it doesn't, though. it may SAY it does or INTEND to, but it doesn't. LB serves the middleaged businesswoman, or anyone else who'd like to dress like one. 
unfortunately. 


and mini: you _can_ have a dress tailored, but the cost of it's going to be like buying a whole new dress.
not worth it.


----------



## Tania (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> but it doesn't, though. it may SAY it does or INTEND to, but it doesn't. LB serves the middleaged businesswoman, or anyone else who'd like to dress like one.



It doesn't work for you, but it works for me. It's a matter of opinion.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I haven't had to give my personal information every time. They can pull it up with my phone number (of course, I gave them "my" phone number, one digit off, to avoid the possibility of sales calls). If I don't want to be hassled to get on their mailing list, knowing that if I tell them that I already am they'll want to check the information, I just politely decline giving the information. I still get monthly mailings.
> 
> Smushygirl, I think they are asking you because they want to be very sure that you are in the database --- I imagine (though don't know this for sure) that they get some kind of spiff for each client they sign up.



No spiff. It's a customer service courtesy.



elle camino said:


> girl i really do think it's awesome that you like the company you work for enough to defend them so doggedly, seriously. and i hope your paychecks reflect that.
> but please re-read my post and note that i mentioned that i haven't seen ONE single dress in a lane bryant store in about ten years.
> now obviously i don't jetset around on the conchord and visit every single LB in the country - i'm just referring to the LBs in western washington, and i don't know if they're completely autonomous franchises who've all totally opted out of carrying dresses for the past decade (guess it's possible), but still, point remains: i haven't walked into ANY lane bryant (and i frequently visit about 4 or 5 different ones) and seen an actual dress on a rack in YEARS. so that right there is an issue.
> because then that leaves me with nothing there i can wear but bras.
> and frankly, it eventually wears on my willingness to even buy bras from LB, because why should i support a clothing company that hasn't actually done a thing to dress me since puberty?



Dresses may not sell in your area. 



Smushygirl said:


> You are probably right again, but I get a different excuse every time.
> 
> I actually ask why do they need it if I registered at the last three branches that I shopped? I get told they don''t see me in the database, that was in another state, that was a different region, I will get better coupon, etc. I do live in an area that I can easily go to branches in three states, but gee whiz, it's annoying to be asked every time. And when I politely decline, I get told my purchase won't count. Doesn't engender a good feeling.



Actually, LB changed their mailing list a few months ago. (As I stated before)



ashmamma84 said:


> And another thing -- have you peaked at the swimsuits lately? *gag* Some of us fat chicks don't want swim dresses, c'mon LB this isn't Catherines!
> 
> It would really be nice if they started to carry swim suits that went by bra sizes instead of the standard 14/16, 18/20...I think the fit and support would be much better. The same for the button down shirts they sell. There are several companies that do this for thin women, why can't LB get with it for the fatties?
> 
> ...



I agree that LB swimsuits aren't cute. They aren't sold in stores, either. I get my swimsuits from Fashion Bug at the end of the season.



elle camino said:


> but it doesn't, though. it may SAY it does or INTEND to, but it doesn't. LB serves the middleaged businesswoman, or anyone else who'd like to dress like one.
> unfortunately.



25-45 year old business woman.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> 25-45 year old business woman.




Splitting hairs. Business women attire is pretty much the same over most age ranges.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't want to stir up any trouble, but I'm going to have to agree with the majority in the thread.

I am 19 years old and would be completely open to wearing something geared toward a 25 year old, since apparently they cater to "25-45 year old women". However, I never seem to find anything that would fit this criteria. 

They do offer a plus size selection, which us fat girls are very obviously in desperate need of, but it isn't a large selection and its the same thing I've seen over and over since I started shopping at Lane Bryant when I was 15.

Now, 15 years old is obviously a very young age to shop in a store catered more toward the adult crowd. But, again, it wasn't like I had that many places to choose from, and I could purchase jeans and dress pants there. 

However, even a few years later, as my tastes have matured, I still rarely find items in the store that wouldn't look better on my mother or grandmother than on me. 

They are great for basics. I love their cami's and lingerie.

However, in order to use a coupon, I'm going to have to purchase $100 worth of merchandise? That isn't fair and not everyone wants to spend that amount of money in order to save.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Dresses may not sell in your area.


that is ridiculous. they don't sell because they don't carry them! cripes!
girl i'm really trying not to take frustrations i have towards your employer out on you personally, but crap like that makes it pretty effing difficult.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> that is ridiculous. they don't sell because they don't carry them! cripes!
> girl i'm really trying not to take frustrations i have towards your employer out on you personally, but crap like that makes it pretty effing difficult.



This. Yes. Every time I talk to LB employees, they give bullshit about sizes and stock. HOW CAN WE BUY THEM IF THEY AREN'T FUCKING THERE? I NEED TO KNOW. Not all of us can always fucking order online.

ETA: LB2Me is shit if you are pinched for time.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Well, I can't speak on anyone's taste, but I find dresses that are that length to be incredibly unflattering on a larger frame.



These dresses are all modeled on figures with perfectly flat stomachs. They might be "plus size" in that they are worn by women larger than a size four, but they by no means represent bigger girls in the full (and realistic) range of their shapes. I'm so sick of these models that depict an "aesthetically acceptable" plus size figure. They're size and shape fascists just as much as any size O fashion mag.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> These dresses are all modeled on figures with perfectly flat stomachs. They might be "plus size" in that they are worn by women larger than a size four, but they by no means represent bigger girls in the full (and realistic) range of their shapes. I'm so sick of these models that depict an "aesthetically acceptable" plus size figure. They're size and shape fascists just as much as any size O fashion mag.



Yes. You know, whenever I do venture into a Lane Bryant, I always get consumed with rage at the mannequins. The clothing is gathered up and pinned to the back of the things, which are probably a size 6 or so. Why? Why do they do that? I guess we don't deserve even a size 14 mannequin.


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree that that having only one type of aesthetically acceptable plus size figure is ridiculous. 

However, this isn't just about Lant Bryant. I don't know of any brick and mortar store that actually uses realistic fat mannequins or have supersized models in their catalogues.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

Cors said:


> I agree that that having only one type of aesthetically acceptable plus size figure is ridiculous.
> 
> However, this isn't just about Lant Bryant. I don't know of any brick and mortar store that actually uses realistic fat mannequins or have supersized models in their catalogues.



Yeah, I agree. I'm not saying we need supersized figures represented per se, but simply some form of plus size figures in a plus size store. A 14 is not huge. It seems ridiculous in a store that doesn't even sell a size that fits the mannequins they use.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, Ashley they do sell swimwear in some stores. I've seen it and tried some on. In fact, the LB in Oakbrook, IL has some. 

You know what else -- LB could truly benefit from a petites line. A real petites line. Not just pants/denim, but tops, dresses, skirts. Being a plus size petite isn't just about my inseam; it's about my overall proportion. Why is it that other retailers understand this concept but LB acts a lil slow...? A skirt on a woman that's 5'6'' is going to look a helluva lot different on a squidjet that's 5'2''. Just sayin'...


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Yes. You know, whenever I do venture into a Lane Bryant, I always get consumed with rage at the mannequins. The clothing is gathered up and pinned to the back of the things, which are probably a size 6 or so. Why? Why do they do that?  I guess we don't deserve even a size 14 mannequin.



Yep. I have learned to swallow my overwhelming sense of low self-worth whenever I enter a plus size store -- looking at the unrealistic, "aesthetically pleasing" mannequins that I can never match -- just as I do whenever I enter a store featuring tiny, size 0 mannequins. I guess some of us will never have our bodies represented as beautiful, except in our imaginations.

Oh well...I've learned, for the most part, to accept that. (But next life I'm definitely coming back as a supermodel.)


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

i just ignore the mannequins and look at the sales associates. Here anyway, most of them are a lot fatter than the mannequins. So if I want to know how something might fit me, I just look at how it fits on them, if they are wearing the thing I'm interested in or something similar.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

The Catherines here has fatter employees too, I never thought to look at them to see what they're wearing.



olwen said:


> i just ignore the mannequins and look at the sales associates. Here anyway, most of them are a lot fatter than the mannequins. So if I want to know how something might fit me, I just look at how it fits on them, if they are wearing the thing I'm interested in or something similar.



I've never been in a Lane Bryant shop save once, I couldn't find anything worth buying because of price or style.


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> The Catherines here has fatter employees too, I never thought to look at them to see what they're wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been in a Lane Bryant shop save once, I couldn't find anything worth buying because of price or style.



It's effin crazy, but where I live, the only plus size shops that have brick and mortar stores are LB, the Avenue, and Ashley Stewart. I had never heard of torrid, or fashion bug till I came to this forum. I had seen Catherine's in a mall in Louisiana, when I was a kid and I hated the clothes. I think the nearest Fashion Bug is in new jersey or long island maybe. These stores never advertise in the local tabloids and without a car, getting to them would take an entire day with public transportation....I just don't have a choice but to shop in LB. The Avenue is even worse than LB on the old lady clothes front and half the clothes in AS look like they should be sticky or they don't fit. I just never go to LB unless I have a coupon or there is a sale.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

The Avenue store here stocks really young looking clothes, in most sizes, I could always find a few hundred dollars worth of cute clothes that fit me there. I love So. Cal.



olwen said:


> It's effin crazy, but where I live, the only plus size shops that have brick and mortar stores are LB, the Avenue, and Ashley Stewart. I had never heard of torrid, or fashion bug till I came to this forum. I had seen Catherine's in a mall in Louisiana, when I was a kid and I hated the clothes. I think the nearest Fashion Bug is in new jersey or long island maybe. These stores never advertise in the local tabloids and without a car, getting to them would take an entire day with public transportation....I just don't have a choice but to shop in LB. The Avenue is even worse than LB on the old lady clothes front and half the clothes in AS look like they should be sticky or they don't fit. I just never go to LB unless I have a coupon or there is a sale.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 29, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> However, in order to use a coupon, I'm going to have to purchase $100 worth of merchandise? That isn't fair and not everyone wants to spend that amount of money in order to save.



The company really pushes the $50 off $150 to drive sales and boost ADS. There's always the $25 off $75 that can be used if you don't want to spend $100. I don't understand why women would go into a retailer like LB without the money to spend. All of this is just common retail knowledge.



Tooz said:


> ETA: LB2Me is shit if you are pinched for time.



If you want something that badly, pay the shipping charges to get it overnighted. More likely than not, the associate will give you a price on the item to help cover at least some of the shipping cost.



Tooz said:


> Yes. You know, whenever I do venture into a Lane Bryant, I always get consumed with rage at the mannequins. The clothing is gathered up and pinned to the back of the things, which are probably a size 6 or so. Why? Why do they do that? I guess we don't deserve even a size 14 mannequin.



The mannequins in some stores are a 12/14. There are many items that don't need to be pinned because they fit. The mannequins in my store can easily wear a 40D bra without needing pinned. In the new stores, the mannequins are a size 18/20 and don't need pinned at all. They're actually molded from the figure of a former LB model. 



olwen said:


> i just ignore the mannequins and look at the sales associates. Here anyway, most of them are a lot fatter than the mannequins. So if I want to know how something might fit me, I just look at how it fits on them, if they are wearing the thing I'm interested in or something similar.



This! That's why the employees get such a great discount. I'm more likely to sell an item if I own it. I always make sure to try on everything at least once so that I can give my personal experience. I refuse to let a customer leave with something that I think doesn't flatter her. That would just come back to me.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> The company really pushes the $50 off $150 to drive sales and boost ADS. There's always the $25 off $75 that can be used if you don't want to spend $100. I don't understand why women would go into a retailer like LB without the money to spend. All of this is just common retail knowledge.




Umm...I didn't say that I didn't want to spend money. I said that I didn't want to have to spend that much to be allowed to use a coupon.

Not to mention, spending "money" and spending "$100" is different for a lot of people. That's a lot of money, even the $75 you mentioned. What if I just want a cute top? Why do I have to get an extra item simply so that I can use a coupon?

Several other retailers offer coupons like "15% of your entire order." I work at Kohl's. It isn't necessary to make the customer spend a certain amount in order to receive a reward. And Kohl's has no problem in bringing those customers in.

It's just a friendly and possibly helpful suggestion.


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> The company really pushes the $50 off $150 to drive sales and boost ADS. There's always the $25 off $75 that can be used if you don't want to spend $100. I don't understand why women would go into a retailer like LB without the money to spend. All of this is just common retail knowledge.



...Um...it's less about not having money than it is about not having more choices. Thin people can choose to not pay designer prices for clothes. Fat girls can't always do that. If I only have three stores to shop at and they all charge $$$ for clothes, and I don't make $$$ then yeah, I'm gonna hit the sales rack. This especially if all my jeans wear out inside the thighs all at the same time and I now NEED three or four new pairs of jeans. I have to buy the jeans or go naked. Part of the reason we shop is because we have to, not because we want to. And who would want to shop when the stuff you have to choose from isn't sexy or stylish or if it doesn't represent who you are.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 30, 2009)

...so, no suggestions about what we're supposed to do about the 'it doesn't sell' issue regarding items which aren't even stocked so we can buy them?
that's not covered in the manual?

aight.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2009)

olwen said:


> ...Um...it's less about not having money than it is about not having more choices. Thin people can choose to not pay designer prices for clothes. Fat girls can't always do that. If I only have three stores to shop at and they all charge $$$ for clothes, and I don't make $$$ then yeah, I'm gonna hit the sales rack. This especially if all my jeans wear out inside the thighs all at the same time and I now NEED three or four new pairs of jeans. I have to buy the jeans or go naked. Part of the reason we shop is because we have to, not because we want to. And who would want to shop when the stuff you have to choose from isn't sexy or stylish or if it doesn't represent who you are.



I sort of understand where you're coming from except that, you aren't really paying designer prices. There are some boutique-y brands that specialize in plus sizes and in deed, the prices reflect that (like say, starting at $100 per pair of denim). Thin folks pay about the same in terms of pants or denim, to be honest. So, it's not like fat chicks are singled out when it comes to LB. The Gap, Eddie Bauer, Ann Taylor, Banana Republic, etc all have clothing prices in the same range as LB.


----------



## olwen (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I sort of understand where you're coming from except that, you aren't really paying designer prices. There are some boutique-y brands that specialize in plus sizes and in deed, the prices reflect that (like say, starting at $100 per pair of denim). Thin folks pay about the same in terms of pants or denim, to be honest. So, it's not like fat chicks are singled out when it comes to LB. The Gap, Eddie Bauer, Ann Taylor, Banana Republic, etc all have clothing prices in the same range as LB.



I know, the prices aren't really designer prices, but they feel that way when you make nothing and the coupons on offer suck. Even with their standard spend $75 get $25 off, you have to be prepared to spend that much when you might not want to. My sister who is a size 4 or 0 or whatever the hell size that fits her is a shopaholic and you cannot talk to her without a conversation about how she snagged some awesome something from any one of the stores you mentioned on sale with some coupons, so a sweater say that might have been $60 she gets for $14. She mentioned something last weekend about getting some shirt? from Banana Republic or Ann Taylor for $6. I admit, I was half listening and I only heard the six dollars part. Can't do that at LB.

Like I said tho, for me, while the money is a factor, it's less about the money than is it about the choice. If I could choose to shop at a ton of different stores the way my sister does, I probably wouldn't shop at LB. If I could choose to shop at many more places I would be more of a fashionista and I would enjoy shopping more.


----------



## SophieBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't bought one thing from Lane Bryant in over 25 years. Mainly because I outgrew them that long ago, but even if I could I wouldn't and here's why. WAY too thin models in their catalogs. Yeah, Yeah they call them "plus size" but who are they kidding. Size 14 doesn't cut it for me. You know who gets my money? Folks Like Making it Big who sell quality clothing in MY size and use models in MY size. OK so MIB is a bit pricey, but I have shirt I bought from them 10 years ago that is still in style and still looks brand new. They now sell undergarments as well and their customer service is STELLAR!

There are also folks like Mizrak who make more affordable clothing and do a great E-Bay business. There are many plus size merchants on-EBay who are based in the USA, and make affordable clothing in my size. Some will even custom make it to my measurements. 

Admittedly, for the shopper who likes to go in and try on clothing, this may not be as quick or convenient an option, but Lane Bryant had the market cornered for decades. Now they are getting competition and our dollars going elsewhere DOES effect them.

Personally, I do not think they are going away, but would surely be more apt to support them if they acknowleged that they sell clothing for FAT people. Plus size models for a start would be nice. I don't care who owns that part, they should pony up.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I agree that LB swimsuits aren't cute.


"In general", LB bathing suits are designed more for women who want to cover up, or not as proud about being a BBW but, are just tolerant about being a BBW.



AshleyEileen said:


> 25-45 year old business woman.


Hey.... they are so much better than they were forty years ago. I remember my young bride having to travel about thirty-five miles to go to a LB retail store. Then see mostly clothing designed for my mother in-law! LB treated maternity cloths as something foreign and that was why they didn't carry anything along those lines. The few maternity shops which sold maternity wear seldom sold nursing bras! My wife was finally able to locate a size "46E" nursing bra after her third pregnancy!
BBWs seemed to come along and caught the retail world by surprise, something that it would take another decade to make a serious impact in attitudes.




SophieBBW said:


> I haven't bought one thing from Lane Bryant in over 25 years.
> 
> WAY too thin models in their catalogs. Yeah, Yeah they call them "plus size" but who are they kidding.


Here, here.... I wrote LB several times back in the 1970 requesting they use BBW models. They refused and I wrote them back and informed them that I would not purchase anything from them until they did start using BBW models. Their idea of a plus size model is a small size #14.

Adrian


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> If you want something that badly, pay the shipping charges to get it overnighted. More likely than not, the associate will give you a price on the item to help cover at least some of the shipping cost.



This is ridiculous. How far do I have to go? Are you going to tell me to lose weight next so I can pay less? Come ON. Have you ever even overnighted something? LB stuff is expensive as it is-- that's adding insult to injury. I should not have to do that nigh EVERY TIME (I am in a hurry more than you might know) when women who have the privilege of simply plucking it off of the floor for retail + sales tax. Simply because I require the size LB chooses to order the least, I have to pay more? You wonder WHY I have beef with the store? Hmm.



AshleyEileen said:


> The mannequins in some stores are a 12/14. There are many items that don't need to be pinned because they fit. The mannequins in my store can easily wear a 40D bra without needing pinned. In the new stores, the mannequins are a size 18/20 and don't need pinned at all. They're actually molded from the figure of a former LB model.



Look-- I have been shopping at Lane Bryant since I was eight. EIGHT. I think I know what I'm talking about when I say I have never, EVER seen a mannequin with unpinned clothing. I have shopped in Lane Bryants almost EVERYWHERE. ALL of Eastern and Central Ohio, Western New York, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Maine, fucking TEXAS for Christ's sake. This is going on thirteen-fourteen years now. Because you work for them does not mean you know it all, toots.

ETA: still wondering why you haven't addressed the CC I wrote yesterday morning.

ETA 2: Or Elle's question. I mean, really addressed it.


----------



## itsfine (Jan 30, 2009)

I love LB clothes, but I sometimes have issues with quality vs. price.

My selection is limited, as my store is smaller but I love the atmosphere when I shop there.

I don't expect the mannequins to look like me -- in skinny girls shops they all look distorted and unlike my friends, atleast LB's look appropriate.

I also don't expect someone who is a manager at one LB store to have all of the answers to all of my problems with the way the company chooses to sell things. I have worked for large retail stores, and while I feel I had a great knowledge of how things work, you are usually left in the dark about some things, or you are only allowed to answer questions in certain ways.

It sucks not to have a selection, especially on dresses (which I usually need ASAP, as I never have one ready for an occassion).


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I sort of understand where you're coming from except that, you aren't really paying designer prices. There are some boutique-y brands that specialize in plus sizes and in deed, the prices reflect that (like say, starting at $100 per pair of denim). Thin folks pay about the same in terms of pants or denim, to be honest. So, it's not like fat chicks are singled out when it comes to LB. The Gap, Eddie Bauer, Ann Taylor, Banana Republic, etc all have clothing prices in the same range as LB.



This! I have been trying to get people to understand this for so long.



SophieBBW said:


> I haven't bought one thing from Lane Bryant in over 25 years. Mainly because I outgrew them that long ago, but even if I could I wouldn't and here's why. WAY too thin models in their catalogs. Yeah, Yeah they call them "plus size" but who are they kidding. Size 14 doesn't cut it for me. You know who gets my money? Folks Like Making it Big who sell quality clothing in MY size and use models in MY size. OK so MIB is a bit pricey, but I have shirt I bought from them 10 years ago that is still in style and still looks brand new. They now sell undergarments as well and their customer service is STELLAR!



The catalog is gone.



Adrian said:


> Here, here.... I wrote LB several times back in the 1970 requesting they use BBW models. They refused and I wrote them back and informed them that I would not purchase anything from them until they did start using BBW models. Their idea of a plus size model is a small size #14.
> 
> Adrian



Since when is a size 14/16-18/20 not plus size?



Tooz said:


> This is ridiculous. How far do I have to go? Are you going to tell me to lose weight next so I can pay less? Come ON. Have you ever even overnighted something? LB stuff is expensive as it is-- that's adding insult to injury. I should not have to do that nigh EVERY TIME (I am in a hurry more than you might know) when women who have the privilege of simply plucking it off of the floor for retail + sales tax. Simply because I require the size LB chooses to order the least, I have to pay more? You wonder WHY I have beef with the store? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give you an inch and you take a mile.

I have overnighted an item. I had to do so for a wedding last year. I don't get a break for shipping at all. I live in Pittsburgh and had to ship it to South Carolina. We don't have sales tax on clothes (HEAVEN SENT!) but tax was added because I was shipping it to a state with sales tax.

I've been to many, many stores where things aren't pinned on mannequins. The only thing I've seen pinned in those stores are the bust forms which are much different from a mannequin. 



itsfine said:


> I don't expect the mannequins to look like me -- in skinny girls shops they all look distorted and unlike my friends, atleast LB's look appropriate.
> 
> I also don't expect someone who is a manager at one LB store to have all of the answers to all of my problems with the way the company chooses to sell things. I have worked for large retail stores, and while I feel I had a great knowledge of how things work, you are usually left in the dark about some things, or you are only allowed to answer questions in certain ways.



This!


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I've been to many, many stores where things aren't pinned on mannequins. The only thing I've seen pinned in those stores are the bust forms which are much different from a mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> This!



I don't think I can actually recall even seeing a full mannequin at LB. The only thing that comes to mind are the cloth bust forms, and I'm with the other girls, I have NEVER seen one unpinned, which drives me absolutely up the wall. Not to mention the majority of items I buy are tops since they are less versatile than bottoms and most women own more of them, so the majority of items we look at on display are on pinned mannequins.

It's not the fact that the bust is too small, but that it completely distorts the shape of the top, and when I've liked something on a mannequin that is mildly form-fitting, I try it on and it's nowhere near the same shape. I just don't understand why they do that, it's really frustrating.

As far as age demographics and quality concerns, I've found it to be hit and miss. MOST of my clothes are from LB, and while some things I love and have no complaints about, others...not so much. While I love the fit of their t-shirts and polos, especially since they started making them longer, I find it hard to justify the price when I have similar shirts that I've picked up for HALF the cost. Also, the color choices each season? I'm sorry, the majority of them are FREAKING WEIRD. Or gross. Or unflattering to 75% of the shoppers. Bright corals, doo doo brown, "oyster", boring primaries, sickly looking yellows and lime greens...what the hell?

Also, almost every single work shirt I have, which are black polo-style tees, get a hole in the same...exact...spot. On the front, on the belly, where the shirt is not touching anything but my skin. It starts as a pinhole sized hole and grows. This is ONLY a problem with my LB shirts, no other brand does it. So weird. Also, with dressier tops I frequently have buttons pop off or seams fray or snaps that don't stay shut or something that usually shows up early on when something isn't of decent quality. I would expect some button popping from a Wal-Mart shirt, not one I just paid $49.50 for.

When it comes to age, c'mon, who wants to dress like either a business woman or some weird middle-aged club rat 24/7? For a while there, they were putting out some really cute casual stuff and I was eating it up. Now it seems that my options are either simple basics or simply AWFUL looking graphic tees. The patterns are crap, the colors are crap, they all follow the same damn trend (you know the one, there's some weird white on-purpose wrinkle where the design wasn't printed, the pattern is some silk-screened floral crap with maybe a sword or some baroque angel or stupid script you'd find on a Hallmark card). It's always some weird style that is bordering on what's trendy but typically iiiiiisn't quite there yet. The biggest problem is that *women are not going to spend the same amount of money on an item that is a trend when they won't get more of a season's wear out of it. Don't make a trendy piece as pricey as a classic one because it just isn't going to be justifiable to purchase by the consumer.*

All we want is some viable options! As plus size women, we don't have that many. In any town America, how many stores do we get to shop in in an average mall? 3? 4? How many, especially department stores, already cater to the 25-45 year old business woman? Companies like Torrid are so successful because they offer something you simply cannot find in most any other plus size store. If LB expanded a bit and started catering even a decent sized portion of their line to the 18-30 crowd, I guarantee you'd see an influx of business, especially considering that younger women are more focused on trends than finding core wardrobe pieces like many older shoppers. I briefly some some branch of their website geared towards juniors, but it never had any content in it outside of some simple jeans and plain colored t-shirts and pieces already available on the main site.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I give you an inch and you take a mile.




Gee, I didn't know requesting bsic respect from a retailer because I am the largest size they peddle is "taking a mile."



katorade said:


> When it comes to age, c'mon, who wants to dress like either a business woman or some weird middle-aged club rat 24/7? For a while there, they were putting out some really cute casual stuff and I was eating it up. Now it seems that my options are either simple basics or simply AWFUL looking graphic tees. The patterns are crap, the colors are crap, they all follow the same damn trend (you know the one, there's some weird white on-purpose wrinkle where the design wasn't printed, the pattern is some silk-screened floral crap with maybe a sword or some baroque angel or stupid script you'd find on a Hallmark card). It's always some weird style that is bordering on what's trendy but typically iiiiiisn't quite there yet. The biggest problem is that *women are not going to spend the same amount of money on an item that is a trend when they won't get more of a season's wear out of it. Don't make a trendy piece as pricey as a classic one because it just isn't going to be justifiable to purchase by the consumer.*
> 
> All we want is some viable options! As plus size women, we don't have that many. In any town America, how many stores do we get to shop in in an average mall? 3? 4? How many, especially department stores, already cater to the 25-45 year old business woman? Companies like Torrid are so successful because they offer something you simply cannot find in most any other plus size store. If LB expanded a bit and started catering even a decent sized portion of their line to the 18-30 crowd, I guarantee you'd see an influx of business, especially considering that younger women are more focused on trends than finding core wardrobe pieces like many older shoppers. I briefly some some branch of their website geared towards juniors, but it never had any content in it outside of some simple jeans and plain colored t-shirts and pieces already available on the main site.



RE: shirts--
Lol, I call those "Photoshop vomit."

RE: age target--
Yeah, when I was in middle and high school, my big dream was that LB would bring out some younger clothing. Having that as my only option, all I wanted was something fashionable and all I got was...clothing for much older people. Sigh.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2009)

olwen said:


> I know, the prices aren't really designer prices, but they feel that way when you make nothing and the coupons on offer suck. Even with their standard spend $75 get $25 off, you have to be prepared to spend that much when you might not want to. My sister who is a size 4 or 0 or whatever the hell size that fits her is a shopaholic and you cannot talk to her without a conversation about how she snagged some awesome something from any one of the stores you mentioned on sale with some coupons, so a sweater say that might have been $60 she gets for $14. She mentioned something last weekend about getting some shirt? from Banana Republic or Ann Taylor for $6. I admit, I was half listening and I only heard the six dollars part. Can't do that at LB.
> 
> Like I said tho, for me, while the money is a factor, it's less about the money than is it about the choice. If I could choose to shop at a ton of different stores the way my sister does, I probably wouldn't shop at LB. If I could choose to shop at many more places I would be more of a fashionista and I would enjoy shopping more.



I've bought things at great prices. You just have to know how to shop -- which is always. lol I'm always on the lookout for things, even if I'm just browsing because you really never know. And there are more stores than just Avenue, LB, and FashionBug. Hell, if you're in NYC there are at least 2 boutiques that cater to plus size women. Plus you can still shop online. 

Excercising all avenues/methods of finding clothing is what makes someone a fashionista. Trust, I can't fit any clothing from Charlotte Russe or Wetseal, but I what I do rock, I rock well. Have you checked out Fatshionista on Live Journal? Those chicks are not even close to being stick figures and they are bad! All of them! Style isn't about being one size over the other.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've bought things at great prices. You just have to know how to shop -- which is always. lol I'm always on the lookout for things, even if I'm just browsing because you really never know. And there are more stores than just Avenue, LB, and FashionBug. Hell, if you're in NYC there are at least 2 boutiques that cater to plus size women. Plus you can still shop online.
> 
> Excercising all avenues/methods of finding clothing is what makes someone a fashionista. Trust, I can't fit any clothing from Charlotte Russe or Wetseal, but I what I do rock, I rock well. Have you checked out Fatshionista on Live Journal? Those chicks are not even close to being stick figures and they are bad! All of them! Style isn't about being one size over the other.



No offense Ash, but most of America is NOT New York City, not by a long shot. For many women the reality is that they DO only have a couple of options to choose from, and many have to travel even to get to those. Internet shopping also requires more time, extra money, and there's no guarantee you'll be pleased with what you've bought, in which case you'd have to spend more time and money returning it.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> No offense Ash, but most of America is NOT New York City, not by a long shot. For many women the reality is that they DO only have a couple of options to choose from, and many have to travel even to get to those. Internet shopping also requires more time, extra money, and there's no guarantee you'll be pleased with what you've bought, in which case you'd have to spend more time and money returning it.



True. I spend a lot of time shopping (window shopping, lol) online while I job search. If I had a job, I would not have nearly this amount of time to dedicate to it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> No offense Ash, but most of America is NOT New York City, not by a long shot. For many women the reality is that they DO only have a couple of options to choose from, and many have to travel even to get to those. Internet shopping also requires more time, extra money, and there's no guarantee you'll be pleased with what you've bought, in which case you'd have to spend more time and money returning it.



When I posted that, I was talking strictly NYC, however there are plus size boutiques cropping up a bit in other places. Target has a plus size line as well and so does Old Navy. Women order online from ON so it's no different than ordering from bandlu or alight. I get that its frustrating to not be able to walk in and try something on, but for me at least, if I want the dress or whatever it is, I suck it up and order it. Or I'll ask friends of mine if they know how sizing runs, etc. I just don't want fat chicks to think they are bound by brick and mortar stores because if they can have a little patience and shopping/searching prowess, they aren't.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> No offense Ash, but most of America is NOT New York City, not by a long shot. For many women the reality is that they DO only have a couple of options to choose from, and many have to travel even to get to those. Internet shopping also requires more time, extra money, and there's no guarantee you'll be pleased with what you've bought, in which case you'd have to spend more time and money returning it.



In Santa Barbara there is only one plus-size store, Lane Bryant. Which means that every fat girl in town can be spied wearing the same clothes. Which is why I go out of my way to find things elsewhere.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> When I posted that, I was talking strictly NYC, however there are plus size boutiques cropping up a bit in other places. Target has a plus size line as well and so does Old Navy. Women order online from ON so it's no different than ordering from bandlu or alight. I get that its frustrating to not be able to walk in and try something on, but for me at least, if I want the dress or whatever it is, I suck it up and order it. Or I'll ask friends of mine if they know how sizing runs, etc. I just don't want fat chicks to think they are bound by brick and mortar stores because if they can have a little patience and shopping/searching prowess, they aren't.



Yeah, but even then the number of available places to shop are ridiculously minimal. Go ahead and name as many as you can and I bet you won't hit 15. If you do, I'm sure I could pick out a few that have limited style, are overpriced, or are not immediately available to most women.I'm speaking about middle of the road, affordable, available clothing. I go to Target and see dozens of stuff I want in the regular women's department. I get to the women's department and find maybe one or two pieces that correlate to what I saw, but are rarely ever the same and typically dowdier, and almost NOTHING else that I would even consider wearing. 

And again, internet shopping is touted as being easy since you can order from the comfort of your own home, but it really isn't when you have no idea if something will fit or look good. Just to get a pair of jeans you could go through an arduous weeks long process of back-and-forth mailing just to get a simple pair of jeans that fit. 

I don't WANT to have the patience required to be able to be a fat fashion maven when it's hard enough to be seen as fashionable by the rest of society as a fat woman, I want to be able to look decent with relatively little effort on a level I can afford.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't shop in almost any brick and mortar stores and even if I could, the chances of finding anything in my size on the clearance rack is slim. Every now and then I'll see someone of my ilk in a nice blouse and they will tell me they got it at LB. They are surprised by the find and know for sure it's not worth my time to go there and look for another. These stores do not stock in the larger sizes by their own admission. Since they don't want to cater to me I refuse to sift through their crap like a beggar looking. Not only that but their sizing has gotten smaller. I still wear clothes I bought there years ago but today I couldn't buy anything off the rack there. 

Catalogs aren't much better. I look at them and they are filled with cute clothes but the selection in extended sizes is limited. In fact I just got a popular one in the mail yesterday and I bet you anybody in a size 32 or more can tell which dress is going to come in extended sized just by looking at it. Apparently market research says that top range women want to look like Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> Yeah, but even then the number of available places to shop are ridiculously minimal. Go ahead and name as many as you can and I bet you won't hit 15. If you do, I'm sure I could pick out a few that have limited style, are overpriced, or are not immediately available to most women.I'm speaking about middle of the road, affordable, available clothing. I go to Target and see dozens of stuff I want in the regular women's department. I get to the women's department and find maybe one or two pieces that correlate to what I saw, but are rarely ever the same and typically dowdier, and almost NOTHING else that I would even consider wearing.
> 
> And again, internet shopping is touted as being easy since you can order from the comfort of your own home, but it really isn't when you have no idea if something will fit or look good. Just to get a pair of jeans you could go through an arduous weeks long process of back-and-forth mailing just to get a simple pair of jeans that fit.
> 
> *I don't WANT to have the patience required to be able to be a fat fashion maven when it's hard enough to be seen as fashionable by the rest of society as a fat woman, I want to be able to look decent with relatively little effort on a level I can afford*.



Bolded for emphasis. Why should looking good have to be filled with so much drama? If you say you carry size 30/32 I expect to find size 30/32 in the store. I don't think that's presumptuous.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

olwen said:


> See, that's fucked up. This is why the stuff on the sale rack is always 14/16 - 18/20. That doesn't help me. If I look thru every single rack I might find one size 24 or 26 and it won't even be in the color I like. If they know they will sell out of the 22/24 and 26/28 and be left with more 18/20 then why not just order more of the larger sizes. This nonsense about women not buying the bigger sizes doesn't fly. How can we buy them if they aren't there?




Agreed. Also, if I wanted to order something I would have done it online. Not wasted my time, and gas walking into a brick and mortar store.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> Ashley, your district isn't the totality of the buying public.
> 
> Also, what does the company do when they end up with a plethora of 18/20s that wouldn't sell? I don't see the difference. Every time I go to the clearance rack, that is the size there, not 26/28s.



The eventually send them to Ross' and you can get them for $9.99


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't understand why women would go into a retailer like LB without the money to spend. All of this is just common retail knowledge. Not all women have $200/$300 laying around for when they want to go clothes shopping. 

The mannequins in some stores are a 12/14. There are many items that don't need to be pinned because they fit. The mannequins in my store can easily wear a 40D bra without needing pinned. In the new stores, the mannequins are a size 18/20 and don't need pinned at all. They're actually molded from the figure of a former LB model.  They've all got flat stomachs. I don't. So how do I know what my fat poochy stomach is going to look like in a shirt when the only model I see it on is a flat plastic stomach?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> The eventually send them to Ross' and you can get them for $9.99



That story about 16/18/20 selling out faster is just plain untrue. They've been pushing that for years way back when Sizes Unlimited still existed and Americans are fatter now. It's a mantra. You could be standing right in front of the sales rep with your arms scooped around a mountain of size 18's you snatched off the clearance rack without even looking, ask them why and they will repeat the same words verbatim. Even the larger sizes online sell out before the others. Plus sized stores are for average sized women to roll around in a mountain of leftovers while the fatties are fighting to be the first to get a pair of polyester pants for $89. It's a racket, a scam.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That story about 16/18/20 selling out faster is just plain untrue. They've been pushing that for years way back when Sizes Unlimited still existed and Americans are fatter now. It's a mantra. You could be standing right in front of the sales rep with your arms scooped around a mountain of size 18's you snatched off the clearance rack without even looking, ask them why and they will repeat the same words verbatim. Even the larger sizes online sell out before the others. Plus sized stores are for average sized women to roll around in a mountain of leftovers while the fatties are fighting to be the first to get a pair of polyester pants for $89. It's a racket, a scam.




Right I know. It's irritating as all get out. Sizes Unlimited is a blast from the past! I used to shop there in high school, my first experience with a fat girl store.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That story about 16/18/20 selling out faster is just plain untrue. They've been pushing that for years way back when Sizes Unlimited still existed and Americans are fatter now. It's a mantra. You could be standing right in front of the sales rep with your arms scooped around a mountain of size 18's you snatched off the clearance rack without even looking, ask them why and they will repeat the same words verbatim. Even the larger sizes online sell out before the others. Plus sized stores are for average sized women to roll around in a mountain of leftovers while the fatties are fighting to be the first to get a pair of polyester pants for $89. It's a racket, a scam.



Oh my God, I WISH I could rep you for this. Ahhhhh.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That story about 16/18/20 selling out faster is just plain untrue. They've been pushing that for years way back when Sizes Unlimited still existed and Americans are fatter now. It's a mantra. You could be standing right in front of the sales rep with your arms scooped around a mountain of size 18's you snatched off the clearance rack without even looking, ask them why and they will repeat the same words verbatim. Even the larger sizes online sell out before the others. Plus sized stores are for average sized women to roll around in a mountain of leftovers while the fatties are fighting to be the first to get a pair of polyester pants for $89. It's a racket, a scam.




But you know what's strange? Where I live the demographic is dominated by size 14/16s, yet they overstock on the 24/26s. Even when something is brand new there is not a reliable flow of the size that is most in demand. The availability of those items seems to dry up practically overnight. It's frustrating. I really don't think they've got any reliable model for determining which sizes sell best at which locations, it just seems to be all-out confusion.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> But you know what's strange? Where I live the demographic is dominated by size 14/16s, yet they overstock on the 24/26s. Even when something is brand new there is not a reliable flow of the size that is most in demand. The availability of those items seems to dry up practically overnight. It's frustrating. I really don't think they've got any reliable model for determining which sizes sell best at which locations, it just seems to be all-out confusion.



I suppose so. I've traveled a lot however. Been to MA, CT, NY, FL, TX, CA, Vegas, NJ, NH, VT, NC, and SC. Everyplace I went I made a point of going shopping just as any tourist would do. I always picked a location with plus sized stores, I'd be foolish not to. I've never, ever seen a single one deviate from the status quo of 16/18/20 flooding the clearance rack. The only place where that wasn't the case was in Germany when I went to Ulla Popken. The store was chock full of super plus sized gear in sizes and styles they don't even carry in the catalog. I was in heaven and could barely fit it all in the suitcases to go home.

EDIT: OMG, AZ, KS, MD and VA too.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I suppose so. I've traveled a lot however. Been to MA, CT, NY, FL, TX, CA, Vegas, NJ, NH, VT, NC, and SC. Everyplace I went I made a point of going shopping just as any tourist would do. I always picked a location with plus sized stores, I'd be foolish not to. I've never, ever seen a single one deviate from the status quo of 16/18/20 flooding the clearance rack. The only place where that wasn't the case was in Germany when I went to Ulla Popken. The store was chock full of super plus sized gear in sizes and styles they don't even carry in the catalog. I was in heaven and could barely fit it all in the suitcases to go home.
> 
> EDIT: OMG, AZ, KS, MD and VA too.



I started to hear that Johnny Cash song in my head as I read your post.

I dunno...maybe it just seems like there's a glut of larger sizes at the local store because no one buys them at all. I can't remember the last time I saw an SSBBW in this town...I know there must be some, but I think this culture (of this particular town) shames them into hiding at home. I never see SSBBWs out and about socializing downtown, and I think they don't have the encouragement to go out and look for fashionable clothes in their size. That's my theory, anyway.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> I started to hear that Johnny Cash song in my head as I read your post.
> 
> I dunno...maybe it just seems like there's a glut of larger sizes at the local store because no one buys them at all. I can't remember the last time I saw an SSBBW in this town...I know there must be some, but I think this culture (of this particular town) shames them into hiding at home. I never see fat girls out and about socializing downtown, and I think they don't have the encouragement to go out and look for fashionable clothes in their size. That's my theory, anyway.



Yeah, it's the gawd awful "tickle me elmo" Christmas trick. Feed the frenzy for the item then make sure there are only a limited supply. Classic! People will pay, keep coming back, buy other crap they dont need while they're in the store, etc. A practice older than prostitution. In Germany sized 44 sweaters were falling off of the shelves. Size 48 trousers were dangling on the racks there and whatever I looked at there were 3 in my size. In this place where super plus sized people are rare if you see them at all they didnt stock enough of the sizes that were most in demand by German plus sized women. I'm sure if you asked the sales help they'd clear their throats and recite to you that the size 88 bloomers are more in demand.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Since when is a size 14/16-18/20 not plus size?


A size 14/16 to 18/20 are definitely plus sizes it. They might have had a size 14 but a size #18/20 I haven't seen models that large in their catalogs! Unless the model is near six feet in height. They have used full-sized BBW models in their fashion shows at malls and on the posters in their retail stores but, I have never seen one in their catalogs.

Adrian


----------



## olwen (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've bought things at great prices. You just have to know how to shop -- which is always. lol I'm always on the lookout for things, even if I'm just browsing because you really never know. And there are more stores than just Avenue, LB, and FashionBug. Hell, if you're in NYC there are at least 2 boutiques that cater to plus size women. Plus you can still shop online.
> 
> Excercising all avenues/methods of finding clothing is what makes someone a fashionista. Trust, I can't fit any clothing from Charlotte Russe or Wetseal, but I what I do rock, I rock well. Have you checked out Fatshionista on Live Journal? Those chicks are not even close to being stick figures and they are bad! All of them! Style isn't about being one size over the other.



I hear what you're saying. I've been thinking about that like, I just have to make more of an effort to find decent stuff whether I want to or not. I just hate shopping online when I know I'll have to return whatever I get, and I just want the immediate gratification that shopping usually brings....I'm also going to learn how to sew....What are the names of the boutiques? I bet they're in soho too. Mucho $$$, but I'll go toboth to see what's what. I'll check out the blog too.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 30, 2009)

Does no one see the pinned mannequins at Torrid?





Adrian said:


> A size 14/16 to 18/20 are definitely plus sizes it. They might have had a size 14 but a size #18/20 I haven't seen models that large in their catalogs! Unless the model is near six feet in height. They have used full-sized BBW models in their fashion shows at malls and on the posters in their retail stores but, I have never seen one in their catalogs.
> 
> Adrian



The catalog isn't affiliated with the store.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 30, 2009)

I do wish that the prices were a little lower at Lane Bryant but I will say that every time I buy something from there, it lasts me a rrrreally long time. I think Old Navy is very close to being equal in quality but their prices are often much lower. I also like the tops better from Old Navy and the pants fit better from Lane Bryant. I just wish that they had the clothing in stores because I would rather try things on before buying them. I heard a while back that Old Navy may be putting their plus sizes back into some stores. Has anybody else heard anything about that? 

I can never find anything at fashion bug that I like...ever BUT I am glad some people can.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Does no one see the pinned mannequins at Torrid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of them are too high up on the walls, and in Buffalo, most of the forms are the front half of a vertical cross section, so it would have to be pinned as it is not a whole body.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 31, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> I think Old Navy is very close to being equal in quality but their prices are often much lower.
> .




I love me some Old Navy. The quality of the clothing is just fine and it is MUCH cheaper than LB. Not to mention, the clothing (in my opinion) is more fitted toward my age bracket. I can buy something there that isn't *only* appropriate for a business meeting.

*wishes they would offer plus sized items in-store*


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 31, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love me some Old Navy. The quality of the clothing is just fine and it is MUCH cheaper than LB. Not to mention, the clothing (in my opinion) is more fitted toward my age bracket. I can buy something there that isn't *only* appropriate for a business meeting.
> 
> *wishes they would offer plus sized items in-store*



Yeah, I definitely agree with you. Once in a while they have shirts I like but Old Navy definitely has more age appropriate stuff. Honestly though I prefer Avenue over LB for work clothes. Have you ever been to Avenue?


----------



## Crystal (Jan 31, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree with you. Once in a while they have shirts I like but Old Navy definitely has more age appropriate stuff. Honestly though I prefer Avenue over LB for work clothes. Have you ever been to Avenue?



I'm in Knoxville, TN, and the closest Avenue store to me is in Chattanooga, TN, about 3 hours away. 
I would love to go into one though and just look around. Size them up against LB, ON, etc.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 31, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I'm in Knoxville, TN, and the closest Avenue store to me is in Chattanooga, TN, about 3 hours away.
> I would love to go into one though and just look around. Size them up against LB, ON, etc.



It's worth checking out. I mean the website can somewhat give you an idea but it's better to be able to check out the material and how the different sizes fit. There is a Torrid store about an hour away from me that I've been meaning to check out also. That might be good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree with you. Once in a while they have shirts I like but Old Navy definitely has more age appropriate stuff. Honestly though I prefer Avenue over LB for work clothes. Have you ever been to Avenue?



Heck, I'm old and even I like Old Navy. For me the shirts are a bit too short but I've gotten some great things there that have stood up to my abuse. The jeans especially. I don't fit them as well as I did when I first bought them which is a shame because they are top grade and shaped well, at least for me. One pair I bought for less than $10.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Most of them are too high up on the walls, and in Buffalo, most of the forms are the front half of a vertical cross section, so it would have to be pinned as it is not a whole body.



Being high up in a wall means nothing. It's still pinned.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Being high up in a wall means nothing. It's still pinned.



No shit it's gonna be pinned when it's HALF of a mannequin as well.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> No shit it's gonna be pinned when it's HALF of a mannequin as well.



I was in Ashley Stewart today and they had full mannequins. They were all pinned. LB isn't the only store to do so.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok..we get it..Tooz and Ashley don't like each other. Stop it..seriously.

Secondly, Ashley, I have to admit that it's cool to see someone your age being so fiercely loyal to your workpalce, but you have to realize that alot of us have been fighting this battle since before you were even born.

We take 1 step forward and 100 steps backwards. We have more options than in the past, but either have to pay an arm and a leg for them or we basically have to steal the fat clothes off the employees of most stores.

Lane Bryant isn't the devil. Society is. I will admit that things seem to be getting better and more people are starting to wise up that more people are fat and they can't walk around naked...though I wouldn't mind.

However, it's still not enough. It's not enough to walk into a mall with 100 stores and 1 maybe 2 actually cater to the larger percentage of woman. The 60% of us that are over a size 14. 

It's not enough when the stores that supposedly cater to us are drastically missing the mark.

Ugh. I'm glad to have some of the options I do have..I remember a time when all I did know was Cato Plus and Lane Bryant. 

Now, I want to know that when I walk into a store my size, the biggest most carry in stores, will be on the rack.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2009)

Lilly, now I REALLY want to go to Germany! That sounds like heaven!


----------



## Crystal (Feb 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..we get it..Tooz and Ashley don't like each other. Stop it..seriously.
> 
> Secondly, Ashley, I have to admit that it's cool to see someone your age being so fiercely loyal to your workpalce, but you have to realize that alot of us have been fighting this battle since before you were even born.
> 
> ...



I tried to rep you. It wouldn't let me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lilly, now I REALLY want to go to Germany! That sounds like heaven!



I was in Lübeck back in 2002 and there was a Ulla Popken just a couple of blocks away from Niederegger, the big Marzipan store there. Everyone was going to get that nasty old marzipan while I was at Ulla. I heard a rumor that the Ulla Popken isn't there any more though. I was taken aback though because they had sweaters in sizes larger than I've seen at Catherine's here in the states. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..we get it..Tooz and Ashley don't like each other. Stop it..seriously.
> 
> Secondly, Ashley, I have to admit that it's cool to see someone your age being so fiercely loyal to your workpalce, but you have to realize that alot of us have been fighting this battle since before you were even born.
> 
> ...



My age has absolutely nothing to do with this. I'm not backing LB just because I work there; I would have done so before that. 

I really don't understand what you mean by the above highlighted statement.

And about women being a size larger than a 14, most clothing stores go up to a 16 or even an 18/20.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I was in Ashley Stewart today and they had full mannequins. They were all pinned. LB isn't the only store to do so.



I don't know what an Ashley Stewart is so IDGAF. The pinning is one of MANY problems I face when dealing with Lane Bryant. For me, with LB, it's a laundry list of things, do you understand? For A LOT of people it is. It's great that you're lookin' like you're gunning for a career at LB and that you like LB. NO ONE FUCKING FAULTS YOU THAT! NOT ONCE! (Can't say you've done the same for us though) Instead of spewing the company-trained jargon to try to explain away our very valid complaints, why not THINK CRITICALLY and try to empathize?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..we get it..Tooz and Ashley don't like each other. Stop it..seriously.



Actually, I should probably clarify. I really don't have much of an opinion on the person I am (apparently! lol) having it out with in this thread. It's the "I don't see what your problem is" mentality and dismissal of valid problems I have with treatment from Lane Bryant. I am not going to lie I'm looking for SOME for of acknowledgement here, that is all. This discussion is independent from my feelings on the person I am having the discussion with.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I don't know what an Ashley Stewart is so IDGAF. The pinning is one of MANY problems I face when dealing with Lane Bryant. For me, with LB, it's a laundry list of things, do you understand? For A LOT of people it is. It's great that you're lookin' like you're gunning for a career at LB and that you like LB. NO ONE FUCKING FAULTS YOU THAT! NOT ONCE! (Can't say you've done the same for us though) Instead of spewing the company-trained jargon to try to explain away our very valid complaints, why not THINK CRITICALLY and try to empathize?



www.ashleystewart.com


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just going to say this... if any of my concerns with LB were addressed, in store, the way they've been addressed HERE by an employee?? A letter would be going to corporate. 

Acknowledging customer issues and taking their feedback into account is good customer service - even if you know damn well that nothing is going to change or you're just a tiny spoke in a giant wheel and don't have the ability to actually effect change. Coming up with 100 reasons why we're all wrong for FEELING the way we do - not good customer service. I hope you're far less defensive while on the clock. (Wait, I forgot, the customers in your ground breaking location are riding in on rainbows and riding out on unicorns). 

Like it or not, representative or not of your "main" base, the women with feedback in this thread ARE part of your customer base and they WANT to be able to shop at LB and make purchases that make them happy. 

For what it's worth.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2009)

These discussions often descend into a size war because often it's a larger sized person who complains of difficulty finding things. Invariably when someone says, "Oh, it's so easy. All you have to do is .......," it is someone who has never been over a size 24 on the worst day they lived. For those of you who are sincerely trying to help here are a few things of which you should be aware:


Once a person goes over a certain size the shape issues change drastically. What we wore in a size 24 is now too small in the hip area, too loose in the chest, too tight at the arms and not long enough to cover a low hanging belly now at size 28.
What was flattering on at size 24 may not be on a size 28. Just because they make plenty of your favorite things in upper sizes doesn't mean people that size will want to wear it or the cut will be appropriate. 
Some of the simple elementary suggestions come off condescending. If you have been searching for a specific vintage wine and a person suggested with authority that you should go to the wine shop it would be one of the most rediculous things a person could say. It suggests either they are a simpleton or they think you are. Nothing wrong with making a suggestion but the attitude of authority is really not appropriate and somewhat offensive. We've been to the mall, we've had alterations done. 
If they tell you that you don't know what you're talking about please take their word for it. Don't assume the person is exaggerating or not as skilled at shopping as you are. You have no way of knowing that not having been to their town, walked in their shoes or had to shop for their proportions.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> www.ashleystewart.com



Way to address everything else, honeypie


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm just going to say this... if any of my concerns with LB were addressed, in store, the way they've been addressed HERE by an employee?? A letter would be going to corporate.
> 
> Acknowledging customer issues and taking their feedback into account is good customer service - even if you know damn well that nothing is going to change or you're just a tiny spoke in a giant wheel and don't have the ability to actually effect change. Coming up with 100 reasons why we're all wrong for FEELING the way we do - not good customer service. I hope you're far less defensive while on the clock. (Wait, I forgot, the customers in your ground breaking location are riding in on rainbows and riding out on unicorns).
> 
> ...



Dear God, this. I have spoken to managers at LB for less than half of the attitude we're getting here.



LillyBBBW said:


> These discussions often descend into a size war because often it's a larger sized person who complains of difficulty finding things. Invariably when someone says, "Oh, it's so easy. All you have to do is .......," it is someone who has never been over a size 24 on the worst day they lived. For those of you who are sincerely trying to help here are a few things of which you should be aware:
> 
> 
> Once a person goes over a certain size the shape issues change drastically. What we wore in a size 24 is now too small in the hip area, too loose in the chest, too tight at the arms and not long enough to cover a low hanging belly now at size 28.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Dear God, this. I have spoken to managers at LB for less than half of the attitude we're getting here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.



The whole reason I don't go to LB anymore is because of this attitude. We are completely invisible to the people who run that place and theirs has been a policy of ignorance and disdain for over 20 years.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish i could manage to even get my calf into something of Lane Bryants.When you get to 5-6x you might as well start wearing trash bags because at least they dont have those stupid BIG UGLY FLOWERS all over the shirts and pants that are either made of material that would be more well suited to furniture coverings or recycled into carpeting.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I wish i could manage to even get my calf into something of Lane Bryants.When you get to 5-6x you might as well start wearing trash bags because at least they dont have those stupid BIG UGLY FLOWERS all over the shirts and pants that are either made of material that would be more well suited to furniture coverings or recycled into carpeting.



OMG, THIS!^^^

Being a sewer myself I can explain a few things. Bigger clothing often goes for much more than smaller clothing and in many cases designers lose money on them even with the cost increase. A fabric you use to make a garment may be 45" wide. Items cut on it have to follow the grain of the fabric so there's not much hocus pocus you can do. You can cut out two sections of a pattern side by side but once the pattern gets to a certain size you may not be able to do that. Not enough room within the selvage area of 45". Instead you have to pull out another yard of fabric to cut the second half of the pattern. This doubles the amount of fabric used and creates a lot of waste fabric that is often times only suitable for scrap. Therefore the item that cost you $15 to make in size 30 will cost you $35 in size 32 for example. People know that folks will not pay for nor can they afford to pay double for their clothing so designers will try to get cheaper fabrics. That's why you see a lot "attack of the killer tomatoes" flower patterns in terrible color choices in super sizes. The cost effective bulk fabrics purchased from Indonesian textile factories are limited and wildly unpopular elsewhere. It keeps the prices low though for those who don't want to pay $75 for a T shirt.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> The whole reason I don't go to LB anymore is because of this attitude. We are completely invisible to the people who run that place and theirs has been a policy of ignorance and disdain for over 20 years.



This is, in part, why I applied there recently. They NEED FRIENDLY FLOOR PEOPLE.


----------



## butch (Feb 1, 2009)

It has been some time since I shopped at LB (or The Avenue), but when I did, I always found that The Avenue had more items in my size range (26/28/30/32). Honestly, since I stopped wearing women's clothes, it has been much easier for me to shop in brick and mortar stores. JCPenney in particular is lovely for big and tall clothing, but I've even found some nice things at Wal-Mart. I really do think that any fat man has it easier for retail shopping than fat women do, and it makes no sense to me. How many fatshonista fat men do you know? I really think a lot of it is sexism and sizism wrapped up together, why it is harder for fat women to find a good selection of quality clothes in major department stores and specialty retailers.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 1, 2009)

My oldest daughter shops at Lane Bryant. She is 23 years old. She hates their prices. Also, at least for her, the jeans have not been of the greatest quality. Most have not lasted out a year without a seam giving or a tear in the crotch. She does not wear tight jeans so thats not the problem . I think a lot of retailers have turned to inferior quality material and workmanship, while maintaining higher prices charged to customers. I have started steering her towards Old Navy for some things and she has found a few things she likes at Avenue, so little by little she is finding what she needs at other stores. She goes to Fashion Bug quite a bit too. Admittedly some of the items in these stores may not be much better than the quality of what Walmart and Target sell but at least they aren't charging an arm an a leg most of the time. As a new grad she is on a limited budget and even though she is a preferred customer with a nice limit on her credit card and receives tons of "coupons" from LB, she just cant justify spending 50 dollars on a pair of jeans that wont last her a year anymore. LB needs to listen to the customers and listen to the ones who are turning to other retailers. There are VAILD issues and while fat women may not have a lot of options, we wont hesitate to find what works best for US within those limited options.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> My age has absolutely nothing to do with this. I'm not backing LB just because I work there; I would have done so before that.
> 
> I really don't understand what you mean by the above highlighted statement.
> 
> And about women being a size larger than a 14, most clothing stores go up to a 16 or even an 18/20.



You just don't get it. GOOD LORD.

Most women aren't a size 18/20. Most women are a 24/26 or even higher. I think you've heard more than enough of us complain that the stores aren't carrying that size enough. It pisses me off to walk into a store and see all those sizes on the employees and none left for the customers sometimes.

Trust me. I've waited at stores while they put inventory out and there STILL is never enough clothes in the largest sizes. 

Unless you live in some city or the only part of the country that has a coven of women who are 18/20, then you still just don't get it. 

The biggest sizes sell out the fastest and anyone that says that there's a surplus of them is on crack.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> My oldest daughter shops at Lane Bryant. She is 23 years old. She hates their prices. Also, at least for her, the jeans have not been of the greatest quality. Most have not lasted out a year without a seam giving or a tear in the crotch. She does not wear tight jeans so thats not the problem . I think a lot of retailers have turned to inferior quality material and workmanship, while maintaining higher prices charged to customers. I have started steering her towards Old Navy for some things and she has found a few things she likes at Avenue, so little by little she is finding what she needs at other stores. She goes to Fashion Bug quite a bit too. Admittedly some of the items in these stores may not be much better than the quality of what Walmart and Target sell but at least they aren't charging an arm an a leg most of the time. As a new grad she is on a limited budget and even though she is a preferred customer with a nice limit on her credit card and receives tons of "coupons" from LB, she just cant justify spending 50 dollars on a pair of jeans that wont last her a year anymore. LB needs to listen to the customers and listen to the ones who are turning to other retailers. There are VAILD issues and while fat women may not have a lot of options, we wont hesitate to find what works best for US within those limited options.




I love fashion bug. They have a sale every single week and you can either get coupons in the mail or you can easily google their coupon codes.

Not too long ago I bought 350 worth of merchandise for like 75 bucks and I got 10 tops and 2 pairs of pants.

I'm glad that you're steering her to othe places. I'm sure you're a cool mom!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm just going to say this... if any of my concerns with LB were addressed, in store, the way they've been addressed HERE by an employee?? A letter would be going to corporate.
> 
> Acknowledging customer issues and taking their feedback into account is good customer service - even if you know damn well that nothing is going to change or you're just a tiny spoke in a giant wheel and don't have the ability to actually effect change. Coming up with 100 reasons why we're all wrong for FEELING the way we do - not good customer service. I hope you're far less defensive while on the clock. (Wait, I forgot, the customers in your ground breaking location are riding in on rainbows and riding out on unicorns).
> 
> ...




This times a MILLION!!!

I love you!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> You just don't get it. GOOD LORD.
> 
> *Most women aren't a size 18/20. Most women are a 24/26 or even higher*. I think you've heard more than enough of us complain that the stores aren't carrying that size enough. It pisses me off to walk into a store and see all those sizes on the employees and none left for the customers sometimes.
> 
> ...



If this were true, we wouldn't be having this discussion at all, Misty. There would be no point, because all of the stores would be carrying a huge and varied selection of sizes 24+. Basic law of supply and demand. Most women (speaking in general, as a collective whole) are not above a size 24. Most do fall within the 14-20 range, as evidenced by the fact that most standard department stores offer a wider selection in these sizes. I can remember when I was wearing a 26/28 (and a 4x on top) that I had a very difficult time finding clothes that fit well, even if they did fit. That was because my body shape was not typical -- very large breasts and tummy, fairly small legs. Anything that fit in the waist bagged hopelessly around my ass, and forget about dresses -- if it fit across my back and around my breasts, it was a billowy cloud of far too much material everywhere else. I think that manufacturers of most plus-size clothing, unfortunately, assume that women are uniformly larger -- that they are the same proportion as average-sized women, just moreso. My mother and two of my sisters do wear larger plus sizes, and they all have far more selection than I ever did, even at Wal-Mart. I shudder to think that this is the only choice for many women who do not live in or near well-populated urban centers.

I like LB's selection, though not their prices. I can easily see, though, that I appear to be the exception. From what I'm seeing here -- the frustration from women who have $$ to spend and not enough of a selection to spend it on (both in terms of size and style), it's readily apparent that the marketing gurus at LB could learn a thing or two. And since they are a specialty store, and rely exclusively on purchases made by plus-size women, they owe it to more than us to actually listen ... their share-holders should be very interested in what is being said here.


----------



## KevMoney (Feb 1, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's why you see a lot "attack of the killer tomatoes" flower patterns in terrible color choices in super sizes. The cost effective bulk fabrics purchased from Indonesian textile factories are limited and wildly unpopular elsewhere. It keeps the prices low though for those who don't want to pay $75 for a T shirt.





Could you maybe make me an "attack of the killer tomatoes" shirt? I would so wear it with pride!

Hell, i might even gather up all the loose change and pay you for it!


----------



## Crystal (Feb 1, 2009)

Surely, with it seeming to be "everyone else" against Ashley in here, that there must be SOMETHING to our claims of problems with Lane Bryant.

With so many women on this board making complaints, there has to be some substance to it. 

I don't understand why this isn't clearly obvious.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> If this were true, we wouldn't be having this discussion at all, Misty. There would be no point, because all of the stores would be carrying a huge and varied selection of sizes 24+. Basic law of supply and demand. Most women (speaking in general, as a collective whole) are not above a size 24. Most do fall within the 14-20 range, as evidenced by the fact that most standard department stores offer a wider selection in these sizes. I can remember when I was wearing a 26/28 (and a 4x on top) that I had a very difficult time finding clothes that fit well, even if they did fit. That was because my body shape was not typical -- very large breasts and tummy, fairly small legs. Anything that fit in the waist bagged hopelessly around my ass, and forget about dresses -- if it fit across my back and around my breasts, it was a billowy cloud of far too much material everywhere else. I think that manufacturers of most plus-size clothing, unfortunately, assume that women are uniformly larger -- that they are the same proportion as average-sized women, just moreso. My mother and two of my sisters do wear larger plus sizes, and they all have far more selection than I ever did, even at Wal-Mart. I shudder to think that this is the only choice for many women who do not live in or near well-populated urban centers.
> 
> I like LB's selection, though not their prices. I can easily see, though, that I appear to be the exception. From what I'm seeing here -- the frustration from women who have $$ to spend and not enough of a selection to spend it on (both in terms of size and style), it's readily apparent that the marketing gurus at LB could learn a thing or two. And since they are a specialty store, and rely exclusively on purchases made by plus-size women, they owe it to more than us to actually listen ... their share-holders should be very interested in what is being said here.



I think she means the clientele of LB. I almost never see a woman below a 22/24 in LB shopping, because they have more plentiful and better options in the clothing world when compared do the 22/24 and 26/28 people. jmo though.

I def. agree with your second pragraph.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh my god.
I'm going to die if a thread about LANE BRYANT gets locked...


That will be christmas...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I think she means the clientele of LB. I almost never see a woman below a 22/24 in LB shopping, because they have more plentiful and better options in the clothing world when compared do the 22/24 and 26/28 people. jmo though.
> 
> I def. agree with your second pragraph.



That's what I meant..thanks Tooz.

Oh..I just posted in the what did you buy today thread.. I spent $113 at FB while saving $313.60.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I think she means the clientele of LB. I almost never see a woman below a 22/24 in LB shopping, because they have more plentiful and better options in the clothing world when compared do the 22/24 and 26/28 people. jmo though.
> 
> I def. agree with your second pragraph.



That's what I thought she meant too, tho since New York is such a diverse city I do see smaller sizes shopping at LB, and since NYC has been a major shopping destination for tourists over the last year or so when the dollar lost some of it's value, I saw a lot of size 14-18 Europeans shopping at LB. I also see a lot of larger sizes shopping there too.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I wish i could manage to even get my calf into something of Lane Bryants.When you get to 5-6x you might as well start wearing trash bags because at least they dont have those stupid BIG UGLY FLOWERS all over the shirts and pants that are either made of material that would be more well suited to furniture coverings or recycled into carpeting.



Lane Bryant doesn't carry a 5-6x. We also have very few floral items.



Tooz said:


> This is, in part, why I applied there recently. They NEED FRIENDLY FLOOR PEOPLE.



It must just be where you're from.



TraciJo67 said:


> If this were true, we wouldn't be having this discussion at all, Misty. There would be no point, because all of the stores would be carrying a huge and varied selection of sizes 24+. Basic law of supply and demand. Most women (speaking in general, as a collective whole) are not above a size 24. Most do fall within the 14-20 range, as evidenced by the fact that most standard department stores offer a wider selection in these sizes. I can remember when I was wearing a 26/28 (and a 4x on top) that I had a very difficult time finding clothes that fit well, even if they did fit. That was because my body shape was not typical -- very large breasts and tummy, fairly small legs. Anything that fit in the waist bagged hopelessly around my ass, and forget about dresses -- if it fit across my back and around my breasts, it was a billowy cloud of far too much material everywhere else. I think that manufacturers of most plus-size clothing, unfortunately, assume that women are uniformly larger -- that they are the same proportion as average-sized women, just moreso. My mother and two of my sisters do wear larger plus sizes, and they all have far more selection than I ever did, even at Wal-Mart. I shudder to think that this is the only choice for many women who do not live in or near well-populated urban centers.



THIS!



Tooz said:


> I think she means the clientele of LB. I almost never see a woman below a 22/24 in LB shopping, because they have more plentiful and better options in the clothing world when compared do the 22/24 and 26/28 people. jmo though.



From my personal experience, most customers are 16-20. I'm always undressing manis for customers. Also, most girls I know who work at LB are a size 18-22.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Lane Bryant doesn't carry a 5-6x. We also have very few floral items.



She _said_ she can't wear anything from Lane Bryant. She was referring to the clothing that IS made for 5-6x and that most of it is covered in floral.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Lane Bryant doesn't carry a 5-6x. We also have very few floral items.
> 
> Yes i am well aware you do not carry larger sizes. I was making a comment on how i do not even bother to go to LB. As for you thinking it is isolated incidents of bad salespeople, think again. I have been in LB in Coon Rapids Mn with my daughter and any time she is there she has been talked down to quite often because she is quite particular in what she likes.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> She _said_ she can't wear anything from Lane Bryant. She was referring to the clothing that IS made for 5-6x and that most of it is covered in floral.





cinnamitch said:


> AshleyEileen said:
> 
> 
> > Lane Bryant doesn't carry a 5-6x. We also have very few floral items.
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I think she means the clientele of LB. I almost never see a woman below a 22/24 in LB shopping, because they have more plentiful and better options in the clothing world when compared do the 22/24 and 26/28 people. jmo though.
> 
> I def. agree with your second pragraph.



Well, that makes sense. Duh, me. 

That being the case, I am very surprised that LB isn't taking notice. And I'm wondering if this plays a large part in why we're even discussing LB and possible bankruptcy in this thread. 

Then again, I was out shopping a bit this weekend. All of the stores were like empty tombs. It was surprising to see, on a Saturday afternoon, especially since all of the stores that I shopped in had clearance sales of 70% off or more. Scary times.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Then again, I was out shopping a bit this weekend. All of the stores were like empty tombs. It was surprising to see, on a Saturday afternoon, especially since all of the stores that I shopped in had clearance sales of 70% off or more. Scary times.



The company wants to get rid of all the old clearance before it gets marked out of stock. 70% off is about as low as most things go and the prices are amazing. Yet, I still have customers who complain about paying $15 for a pair of fashion denim that was $60. I don't get it.

If the stores seem empty, it's because of the new floor set that's going for a light and airy boutique feel. The company is going in a completely different direction now. It used to be "stack'em high and watch'em fly" and now it's more "get it before it's gone".


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 1, 2009)

You know how like you see this really hot guy and he's just so hot and you start thinking about how he's probably so cool? Then he opens his mouth and he's stupid and it kills it? Yeah that's how I feel about someone in this thread.

Care to guess who this is?


----------



## elle camino (Feb 1, 2009)

to be fair, i've never dealt (irl) with another lane bryant employee who's drank the koolaid like this. at the stores i've been to, the SAs have always been sweetpeas who more or less agree with my gripes, when i bring them up. lip service or not, at least it's better than dealing with LB-c3po.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> If the stores seem empty, it's because of the new floor set that's going for a light and airy boutique feel. The company is going in a completely different direction now. It used to be "stack'em high and watch'em fly" and now it's more "get it before it's gone".



I think she meant all stores in the mall..in general..not specifically lane bryant.


----------



## Donna (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> *snip* It used to be "stack'em high and watch'em fly" and now it's more *"get it before it's gone"*.



In other words, they are deliberately limiting supply in an attempt to create a higher demand? Good for stock holders, I am sure, but bad for consumers. Kind of makes me sad I sold my LB stock a few years ago. Kind of...However, this kind of strategy is a long term loser. If the majority of the posters in this thread are any indication, more and more women are going to become disenfranchised from LB and spend their money at other retailers, limited as they may be. I hope the other plus sized retailers are taking notice and seize the opportunity to offer what consumers are so very clearly demanding. 

Ashely Eileen, I agree with what others have said about horrible customer service. If a retail associate ever displayed the condescending attitude you continually have in this thread, that retailer would receive a letter of complaint and they would indeed lose my business. I sincerely hope you don't speak with your in-store customers this way. And if you do, please talk to your manager/regional director about some customer service training.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 1, 2009)

Donna said:


> In other words, they are deliberately limiting supply in an attempt to create a higher demand? Good for stock holders, I am sure, but bad for consumers. Kind of makes me sad I sold my LB stock a few years ago. Kind of...However, this kind of strategy is a long term loser. If the majority of the posters in this thread are any indication, more and more women are going to become disenfranchised from LB and spend their money at other retailers, limited as they may be. I hope the other plus sized retailers are taking notice and seize the opportunity to offer what consumers are so very clearly demanding.
> 
> Ashely Eileen, I agree with what others have said about horrible customer service. If a retail associate ever displayed the condescending attitude you continually have in this thread, that retailer would receive a letter of complaint and they would indeed lose my business. I sincerely hope you don't speak with your in-store customers this way. And if you do, please talk to your manager/regional director about some customer service training.



Rep is coming your way!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> The company wants to get rid of all the old clearance before it gets marked out of stock. 70% off is about as low as most things go and the prices are amazing. Yet, I still have customers who complain about paying $15 for a pair of fashion denim that was $60. I don't get it.
> 
> If the stores seem empty, it's because of the new floor set that's going for a light and airy boutique feel. The company is going in a completely different direction now. It used to be "stack'em high and watch'em fly" and now it's more "get it before it's gone".



I wasn't referring to LB specifically. More generally speaking ... all the stores that I shopped in were either truly empty (as in, I was the only patron) or very close to it. The bargains are fantastic right now -- FB is offering right fit jeans for clearance prices and, on top of that, a buy one get one free (amounts to about $9 for each pair). And, like Misty highlighted in another thread, shoes are going for $6-8 per pair, sweaters are $12 and under, etc. People are just afraid to spend $ right now, even with the bargains. I have to say, I parted with less than $40 this weekend, and was cringing even at that. Right now, my mindset is save save save save ... don't spend a dime on anything that isn't essential. 

That's a generally important observation because the stores that do survive this horrific economy will be the ones that offer spectacular customer service ... you know, the ones that actually LISTEN to what their consumer base wants, and responds in kind.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2009)

There's a certain arrogance, sometimes, that comes with lack of life experience. We've all had it at one time - me included, I'm sure. Heck, I probably still do, sometimes, and don't even realize it. 

Ashley, I'm glad $15 has never seemed like a huge amount of money to you. I'm glad you've never had to live through days like that.

I'm also glad you've never been big enough to basically have to take what you can get, fashion-wise; to know what it's like to have literally NO OTHER CHOICE.

I hope for your sake you never have to experience either of those things, but I also hope you can step back from this thread a little and listen to those who HAVE had to experience those things. Sometimes that's a good way to experience a little personal growth.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2009)

Back in the 80's when I was a size 46 Lane Bryant was a great place to shop. Now, as a 4-5x I cannot shop in the store and rarely online. I have always thought they don't carry larger sizes in the stores because they don'y want us SS chics in the store. I've had many experiences of being ignored while the saleswomen fawned over thinner women.

So - I don't bother with LB anymore.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

I just absolutely love how this has turned into a thread to bash me.
Joyous!


----------



## Donna (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I just absolutely love how this has turned into a thread to bash me.
> Joyous!



I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't see any bashing. I certainly wasn't bashing. I was offering an honest opinion as a consumer. As a former sales associate, customer service veteran, I speak up when I see instances of poor service. You are taking our complaints far too personally, as indicated by your apparent belief that you are being bashed. Rule one for anyone in a customer service based position is to never take it personally. If you hold on to that attitude of every complaint or criticism being bashing, you are going to suffer greatly throughout whatever career you choose.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to say that personally I have never experienced negative "floor people" at LB. If anything they are always very friendly and go out of their way to be helpful. THAT is the only reason I still attempt to shop there. Their clothes rarely fit me even though I fit their largest size (26/28) in any other plus size store. 26/28 for me at Fashion Bug is generally a good fit. At LB its nearly always too small. Plus they go for what is fashionable and "in" rather than what looks good on a bigger body. I'm not saying they should pack the place with muumuus and disregard style but the same stuff that looks good on Twiggy is not going to look good on me. That's my beef with LB. Otherwise, I have never had any issue with the staff. Looks like I've been lucky.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have to say that personally I have never experienced negative "floor people" at LB. If anything they are always very friendly and go out of their way to be helpful. THAT is the only reason I still attempt to shop there. Their clothes rarely fit me even though I fit their largest size (26/28) in any other plus size store. 26/28 for me at Fashion Bug is generally a good fit. At LB its nearly always too small. Plus they go for what is fashionable and "in" rather than what looks good on a bigger body. I'm not saying they should pack the place with muumuus and disregard style but the same stuff that looks good on Twiggy is not going to look good on me. That's my beef with LB. Otherwise, I have never had any issue with the staff. Looks like I've been lucky.



I generally get good customer service at LB too, I was just there this weekend. Well at the outlet store anyway and I got a couple of cute things for work. I like everyone else, hate that they never seem to have my size in stock. While I guess I can't complain too much seeing as how I was at the outlet store but its the same in the regular stores too. 

Another thing that I dislike is that someone always seems to follow me around in the store asking if they could help me, even after I say no several times, they are still there the next time I turn around. That and the stupid LB charge card that I guess they are expected to push people to sign up for.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> I generally get good customer service at LB too, I was just there this weekend. Well at the outlet store anyway and I got a couple of cute things for work. I like everyone else, hate that they never seem to have my size in stock. While I guess I can't complain too much seeing as how I was at the outlet store but its the same in the regular stores too.
> 
> Another thing that I dislike is that someone always seems to follow me around in the store asking if they could help me, even after I say no several times, they are still there the next time I turn around. That and the stupid LB charge card that I guess they are expected to push people to sign up for.



Oh man, I hate that too. As soon as I go into the store, someone is my face asking to help me. I say no, go into a section and then another person is in my face. Then when I go into the changing area someone else is asking me if I have a card. But then when I actually need help, I have to go and find someone. Happens every time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I've never had a problem with customer service people at LB either. I'm a bitter loner so when I used to go in, it was just to rummage around and see what's what. Next thing I know a friendly sales associate is in my face asking if I need any help and telling me her name in case I do. If I picked something up she would appear at my shoulder to tell me the item comes in blue and brown too, startling the shit out of me. The person at the register always asked if someone on the floor helped me. They seemed to be always there when you don't need them but I wouldn't fault them for that and call it bad service. The only time I've ever experienced bad service was when I was in NYC at the LB on 125th. I could have just taken things and walked out, there was no one to be seen anywhere.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> It must just be where you're from.



Did you not read the list of locations I've been to where I have shopped at LB and, oh, I don't know, interacted with sales people?

Maybe I've bad bad luck, but I have been treated downright AWFUL by the women who work there. At every store. I do not even know why-- I'm very nice to them, smiles, small talk, etc. Back in the 90s when there was one in Hyannis, MA, the people there were decent and that is the only time it was like they. They also knew me.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> glad you've never been big enough





BigBeautifulMe said:


> personal growth.


*fapfapfap* grow baby grow! (let's make this thread worse, yay!)


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 2, 2009)

LB also blows if you're smaller than a 24-26 but under 5'3". Essentially the store fails at everything and owes me many many Saturdays back.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> LB also blows if you're smaller than a 24-26 but under 5'3". Essentially the store fails at everything and owes me many many Saturdays back.



Yeah, if you are outside the 5'4-5'6 height range, it's difficult.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 2, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> LB also blows if you're smaller than a 24-26 but under 5'3". Essentially the store fails at everything and owes me many many Saturdays back.



Yup. I'm 5'3" and wore a 24/26/28 for a lotta years and not just LB but every plus size store sucks at providing clothes for us. I don't even know what a tea length dress IS because every single dress or skirt I put on went nearly to my ankles. I still have the problem as a size 14 because while there is petite stuff, there isn't a lot of it and it's pricey. But at least the clothing manufacturers of average size clothes don't assume we're all amazons like they do with plus size clothing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yup. I'm 5'3" and wore a 24/26/28 for a lotta years and not just LB but every plus size store sucks at providing clothes for us. I don't even know what a tea length dress IS because every single dress or skirt I put on went nearly to my ankles. I still have the problem as a size 14 because while there is petite stuff, there isn't a lot of it and it's pricey. But at least the clothing manufacturers of average size clothes don't assume we're all amazons like they do with plus size clothing.



You're right- at 5'4" I have had that problem with clothes all my life but found it much more distinct in places like LB. That being said though, anything that falls into the category of petite gives me high waters in pants. :doh:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> But at least the clothing manufacturers of average size clothes don't assume we're all amazons like they do with plus size clothing.



I don't know that they assume plus women are "amazons," at 5'8, a lot of the offerings at Lane Bryant are too short for me. I have a longish torso and longish legs, so it's hard for me, just in a different way. Inseam wise, average is often too short, while tall is too long. Shirts? Man, almost everything is a belly shirt for me. My best friend is in between 5' and 5'1, I swear, and she's got problems, too. It's hard on all fronts, because the plus clothing is so limited. They design for the "average" plus bodies and heights, so anyone even close to being on the fringes (5'3 or 5'8) will have length difficulties, sadly.


Then there's places like B & Lu which...well, I got a skirt that was supposed to be knee length, and I could wear the thing as a tube dress and it STILL hit mid-shin. Ridiculous! :doh:


----------



## Crystal (Feb 2, 2009)

So...like I mentioned earlier, I do like Lane Bryant's lingerie. I decided to order 6 pairs of panties and 2 bras online on Saturday afternoon.They sent me a confirmation email Monday afternoon, telling me that the shipment had been made.They also gave me a link and a "tracking number" to track my package.

The link is to Fed Ex, but when I type in the tracking number, it tells me that this number is for the USPS.

Why the hell did Lane Bryant link me to the Fed Ex tracking website if they sent it through USPS?

...the number also doesn't work with the USPS website. *sigh*

*shakes head*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Feb 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> They design for the "average" plus bodies and heights, so anyone even close to being on the fringes (5'3 or 5'8) will have length difficulties, sadly.
> :




See...this is where I think the problem lies. They DON'T design for average fat bodies...they design for average bodies and just make the clothing bigger.
Fat women are not built like thin women. We aren't just "bigger" and that is the mistake I see being made. I think if LB would get some FAT WOMEN (and not size 16 women either) and design clothes that look good on different body types they will see where they have been falling short at. 
While I understand that some people will still be left out...at least the clothes will be designed for fat women and not skinny women made big.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> See...this is where I think the problem lies. They DON'T design for average fat bodies...they design for average bodies and just make the clothing bigger.
> Fat women are not built like thin women. We aren't just "bigger" and that is the mistake I see being made. I think if LB would get some FAT WOMEN (and not size 16 women either) and design clothes that look good on different body types they will see where they have been falling short at.
> While I understand that some people will still be left out...at least the clothes will be designed for fat women and not skinny women made big.



I agree. Even back a few years ago when they were featuring plus sized models in their runway shows and ads. They created quite a stir but the models were still just larger versions of thin women if that makes any sense. Seeing the clothing on them wasn't any more helpful to me personally. The clothing could still look gawd awful on me and usually it did.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> So...like I mentioned earlier, I do like Lane Bryant's lingerie. I decided to order 6 pairs of panties and 2 bras online on Saturday afternoon.They sent me a confirmation email Monday afternoon, telling me that the shipment had been made.They also gave me a link and a "tracking number" to track my package.
> 
> The link is to Fed Ex, but when I type in the tracking number, it tells me that this number is for the USPS.
> 
> ...


I don't know about here in the states (makes no sense, really), but FedEx contracts out international shipments to the USPS--at least to certain areas. So, even if you use the USPS to ship a package, it's gonna go out through FedEx, anyway. It actually cost me considerably less (like $100 less) to just use FedEx instead of USPS for the second, identical, shipment.

Apparently the USPS also contracts out to FedEx for (some) instate shipping.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 2, 2009)

saucywench said:


> I don't know about here in the states (makes no sense, really), but FedEx contracts out international shipments to the USPS--at least to certain areas. So, even if you use the USPS to ship a package, it's gonna go out through FedEx, anyway. It actually cost me considerably less (like $100 less) to just use FedEx instead of USPS for the second, identical, shipment.
> 
> Apparently the USPS also contracts out to FedEx for (some) instate shipping.



I thought that may be possible, but when I enter the tracking number, it tells me that it is invalid and that it is a USPS number. It gives me the link to the USPS website and tells me to try there next.

So I do...and it's invalid there also.

Hmm...


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 2, 2009)

saucywench said:


> I don't know about here in the states (makes no sense, really), but FedEx contracts out international shipments to the USPS--at least to certain areas. So, even if you use the USPS to ship a package, it's gonna go out through FedEx, anyway. It actually cost me considerably less (like $100 less) to just use FedEx instead of USPS for the second, identical, shipment.
> 
> Apparently the USPS also contracts out to FedEx for (some) instate shipping.



I can't answer Crystal's inquiry about her exact shipment but I just wanted to confirm that yes, this is true (thanks saucy). I worked the aircraft cargo/loading at FedEx for almost five years and we handled all International Shipping for USPS as well as all overnight domestic shipments for the USPS.

I'm trying to avoid addressing a million other concerns in this thread right now but I'll probably be back within an hour to spew out a bunch of useless babble.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> See...this is where I think the problem lies. They DON'T design for average fat bodies...they design for average bodies and just make the clothing bigger.
> Fat women are not built like thin women. We aren't just "bigger" and that is the mistake I see being made. I think if LB would get some FAT WOMEN (and not size 16 women either) and design clothes that look good on different body types they will see where they have been falling short at.
> While I understand that some people will still be left out...at least the clothes will be designed for fat women and not skinny women made big.



Oops! That's what I was trying to say. It's like they design for a 5'5 size 14 and then just add inches around as the sizes go up. A 28 isn't gonna have the same kind of body as a 14. So, I was wording what I was saying wrong but this is what I meant.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Feb 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Oops! That's what I was trying to say. It's like they design for a 5'5 size 14 and then just add inches around as the sizes go up. A 28 isn't gonna have the same kind of body as a 14. So, I was wording what I was saying wrong but this is what I meant.




Ooops, sorry. I thought you meant something else


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Ooops, sorry. I thought you meant something else



Nope! Brain's just frazzled today


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 2, 2009)

If I can just add a note here concerning brick & mortar "retailers" vs. online shopping (knowing that I usually kill a thread).

Online retailers will always have the edge on price simply because the costs of doing business are lower. They don't have rent, don't have the liability insurance associated with renting a store, don't have to pay tons of salespeople. Their only costs are site setup & maintenance, bandwith, and whatever they pay for credit card processing.

As an example, Amazon.com had the greatest selling season in the history of the company. Their figures will be adjusted soon for defects and returns, but it will still be the biggest revenue producing season they had. Another interesting aside, Amazon.com sold more toys for Toys'RUs than Toys'RUs did in their own stores.

True retailers are going to have to become more creative moving forward, due to competition from online retailers. The key to all of it for them, however, is *service*, which is an advantage over what van be accomplished online. For most consumers, there is a perceived value to the service aspect of retailing, and that will always give the "real" store an advantage over the "cyber" store.

At least, for now......................


----------



## elle camino (Feb 2, 2009)

...we're talking about clothes, dude (guy). _women's_ clothes. 
whenever it's an option, irl will pretty much always win out over online, because that is how you try things on your actual body. 
clothes aren't like toys or books or whatever - one size does not fit all, and even the size you are won't always fit the same from brand to brand. 
so really, it's not about service. it's about touching something and trying it on, before you pay money to wear it around forever. 
frankly 9 times out of 10 i'd love to not have to interact with staff on a sales floor.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 2, 2009)

elle camino said:


> ...we're talking about clothes, dude (guy). _women's_ clothes.
> whenever it's an option, irl will pretty much always win out over online, because that is how you try things on your actual body.
> clothes aren't like toys or books or whatever - one size does not fit all, and even the size you are won't always fit the same from brand to brand.
> so really, it's not about service. it's about touching something and trying it on, before you pay money to wear it around forever.
> *frankly 9 times out of 10 i'd love to not have to interact with staff on a sales floor*.



Quite possibly I didn't explain myself well, as someone who makes the excursion with his wife to try on clothes, only to see the look on her face change as she one by one, returns everything to the rack.

I see your point, Elle, about how being a fat woman in shopping is different than running out for a quart of milk. That said, I would like to ask you about what I have bolded out in your quote. *If* you could find a knowledgeable salesperson in a store, who understood body types, and knew their merchandise well enough to suggest clothes solutions for you, would you have a problem interacting with them? That is the point I'm trying to make. Back in the day, when I was a little wrestlingkid (actually, I wasn't little, I was fat as a kid), you'd go to a store, and they would fucking HELP YOU SELECT SOMETHING, even if that meant trying everything on in the place. Then they would tailor it, and customize it, if you wanted. That is service. That hasn't been around for years, Elle, but I have a feeling it was long gone before you became a shopper. 

What I guess didn't come out is that retailers (likely Lane Bryant included), may have to actually train their salespeople, in knowing their products, their customers, and how they buy. That is old time selling, not standing behind the counter telling the consumer that it's "just what's out there".


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Quite possibly I didn't explain myself well, as someone who makes the excursion with his wife to try on clothes, only to see the look on her face change as she one by one, returns everything to the rack.
> 
> I see your point, Elle, about how being a fat woman in shopping is different than running out for a quart of milk. That said, I would like to ask you about what I have bolded out in your quote. *If* you could find a knowledgeable salesperson in a store, who understood body types, and knew their merchandise well enough to suggest clothes solutions for you, would you have a problem interacting with them? That is the point I'm trying to make. Back in the day, when I was a little wrestlingkid (actually, I wasn't little, I was fat as a kid), you'd go to a store, and they would fucking HELP YOU SELECT SOMETHING, even if that meant trying everything on in the place. Then they would tailor it, and customize it, if you wanted. That is service. That hasn't been around for years, Elle, but I have a feeling it was long gone before you became a shopper.
> 
> What I guess didn't come out is that retailers (likely Lane Bryant included), may have to actually train their salespeople, in knowing their products, their customers, and how they buy. That is old time selling, not standing behind the counter telling the consumer that it's "just what's out there".



Men's clothes are more tailored than women's clothes tho. Tailoring is sort of expected. I don't know about the pre-internet days of women's shopping, so I don't know if women were able to just walk into a department store and expect to have something tailored or if they just bought off the rack. 

And an online retailer still needs to warehouse their inventory and find reliable shippers, and possibly even distributors and yet still pay for marketing and for sales people. The costs can still be steep.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, if you are outside the 5'4-5'6 height range, it's difficult.



I'm 5'8'' and a size 28 bottom. I don't have any problems with the pants. I wear an average in most and a tall in some dress pants. As for tops, very very few are too short for me. Just sayin'.



CrystalUT11 said:


> So...like I mentioned earlier, I do like Lane Bryant's lingerie. I decided to order 6 pairs of panties and 2 bras online on Saturday afternoon.They sent me a confirmation email Monday afternoon, telling me that the shipment had been made.They also gave me a link and a "tracking number" to track my package.
> 
> The link is to Fed Ex, but when I type in the tracking number, it tells me that this number is for the USPS.
> 
> ...



This happened to me today when I ordered a pair of shoes from Fashion Bug. Both stores use the same setup for shipping confirmations. In the email it stated that the tracking may not be available yet. You might have to wait until tomorrow to track it. That's the same with most online retailers anyway. I know that the tracking for LB works because I use it every time I shop.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 2, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> This happened to me today when I ordered a pair of shoes from Fashion Bug. Both stores use the same setup for shipping confirmations. In the email it stated that the tracking may not be available yet. You might have to wait until tomorrow to track it. That's the same with most online retailers anyway. I know that the tracking for LB works because I use it every time I shop.



Yeah, I've ordered online from LB many times and it had always worked. I was a bit confused as to why it wasn't working this time.

Thanks, though.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, I've ordered online from LB many times and it had always worked. I was a bit confused as to why it wasn't working this time.
> 
> Thanks, though.



No problem! I was confused when the FB one did the same thing to me.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 2, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm 5'8'' and a size 28 bottom. I don't have any problems with the pants. I wear an average in most and a tall in some dress pants. As for tops, very very few are too short for me. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me today when I ordered a pair of shoes from Fashion Bug. Both stores use the same setup for shipping confirmations. In the email it stated that the tracking may not be available yet. You might have to wait until tomorrow to track it. That's the same with most online retailers anyway. I know that the tracking for LB works because I use it every time I shop.



Yeah, i know like, how the company i work for does it, you can generate a tracking number (we use UPS because it's a lot easier to track through them than the postal service) but then they don't have anything other than your billing information until the next business day. 

Unfortunatly... my lovely customers usually fail to understand this :doh:


----------



## Crystal (Feb 2, 2009)

Aaaand, it's working now. Yay!

I'm so impatient, though. I'm not willing to pay extra for faster shipping...but then I get impatient that it's not here by like...the next day!

Haha.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 3, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Quite possibly I didn't explain myself well, as someone who makes the excursion with his wife to try on clothes, only to see the look on her face change as she one by one, returns everything to the rack.
> 
> I see your point, Elle, about how being a fat woman in shopping is different than running out for a quart of milk. That said, I would like to ask you about what I have bolded out in your quote. *If* you could find a knowledgeable salesperson in a store, who understood body types, and knew their merchandise well enough to suggest clothes solutions for you, would you have a problem interacting with them?


i get what you're saying, and the sentiment's appreciated, but it's not really like that.
for one, it's not really about being fat. i'm sure a lot of thin women feel this way too.
it's also not about being annoyed by or generally disliking salespeople - they're usually perfectly nice folks. 
it's that - i'm not going to spout some mars/venus crap here, but maybe the disconnect is that you're a guy?
for most ladies (fat, thin, tall, short, whatever), we don't need help or advice from a stranger, however well intentioned, when we're clothes shopping. we know what we like, what looks good on us, what we're in there looking for. we don't need some sales lady going 'oh wow these shorts would look so great on you!', because we already knew well before we walked in the store that we either do or don't want to buy some shorts that day, and if we did want to, we'd already have them in our hand on on our way to the dressing room. and even if we're not there with a solid battleplan, we still know generally what we're looking for, and what we like. unless an item is packed up in the back room and i can't see it anywhere on the floor, a salesperson doesn't need to hip me to it - i've seen it (or i'm about to), and i've already decided yes or no. 
so, for me personally (and those like me - thinking i'm in the majority here) assistance isn't really necessary. 
the only time i ask for help in a store is when they keep the dressing rooms locked, and when i need to check out. 


anyways, what i was saying was, to your point about brick and mortar clothing retailers having to watch out for online alternatives: that's not really going to be much of a threat. again, it has nothing to do with fat (although the issue of fit is somewhat exacerbated by being fat) - it's got everything to do with needing to try things on, see the colors and textiles and fit in person, before you buy something to wear. even a size 6 varies from brand to brand, so it's still a crapshoot to buy online, sight unseen. no matter your size. 


make sense? not really about personal issues with sales people at all.


----------



## Cors (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with Elle. And well, I guess it depends on how strict our requirements are and if we are actually seeking advice. 

I am pretty boring when it comes to clothes. My options are limited because of my size, my body shape and my specific taste. As it is, I only shop for stretchy black basic tops and despite making that clear, I almost always end up getting a long lecture on why I should inject some colour into my wardrobe or at least make an exception for their garish new best-seller. All that, and their comments about my body annoy me so much that I shop online whenever possible, and it is awesome that most stores have a 28-day free return policy. 

However, I do appreciate helpful salespeople when I go shoe shopping. I have a more varied taste, I am actually interested in the new stuff and would happily try just about anything in my size on for fun if anything. There aren't any negative comments they can make about my feet or shoe size, and they are generally knowledgeable about how different shoes run and fit the feet. They only keep one of each style and colour up for display so I have to constantly ask for a pair in my size anyway.

For a while I worked at a cosmetics counter. It is disappointing when you spend half an hour finding the most suitable products for a client and they seem satisfied, only for them to thank you for your most helpful advice and that they are going to purchase the stuff you recommended online because it is a few dollars cheaper. Ugh.


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2009)

elle camino said:


> i get what you're saying, and the sentiment's appreciated, but it's not really like that.
> for one, it's not really about being fat. i'm sure a lot of thin women feel this way too.
> it's also not about being annoyed by or generally disliking salespeople - they're usually perfectly nice folks.
> it's that - i'm not going to spout some mars/venus crap here, but maybe the disconnect is that you're a guy?
> ...



Yeah, I'm kinda like that too. I only really want help if my size isn't out on the floor and I want someone to check in the back, or if I want to get into the dressing room, or if the thing I want is too high to reach. I think the only time I ever asked for an opinion on something I bought was when LB switched to the new jeans and I saw how different all the jeans looked on me and actually wanted a second opinion. Generally tho, I've never had a bad customer service experience at LB. I just hate the in your face questioning as soon as you walk in.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 3, 2009)

Just another woman with LB gripes. Up until a couple of years ago, I made a large online purchase every single month - I can't tell you how many times I got to use the $75 off of a $225 purchase gift cheque. I really liked the clothes and the fit was pretty good. However, for the past couple of years, the fit seems to have changed (shirts are longer and don't work for me, none of the Right Fits actually fit), and I just don't like the clothes. Except for underwear, I've bought next to nothing from LB for the past 18 months. I've pretty much given up on finding well-fitting clothes that I like at LB. 

I should mention that I've generally received good service when I've shopped in an LB store.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 3, 2009)

Frankie said:


> I should mention that I've generally received good service when I've shopped in an LB store.



I've found their service fairly decent, to a point. Things turn sour right around the time my girlfriend tries on two pairs of wrong fits and asks why LB can't make half-sizes. Then it's all WE'RE STILL GOING TO TRY TO SELL YOU THOSE JEANS THAT DON'T FIT, GTFO PLZ


----------



## Mikey (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking For Plus-Size Clothing?
Fashion is an exciting part of being a woman, but it can be a headache if you are plus sized. Too often designers do not manufacture clothes in large sizes, which leaves full figured girls with limited clothing options. Thankfully, there are some clothing brands that specialize in make great plus-size fashion. Check out our list!

The top searched plus-size clothing brand on our list Lane Bryant has been around since 1904. Lena (not Lane) Bryant designed garments at her Fifth Avenue shop. When Lena took out a loan to start her business, the bank spelled her name wrong and she used it as the first name in her store -- Lane. The store today carries tons of plus-size fashions, like swimsuits, coats, sweaters and more.

Many readers complained that most of these stores can be rather expensive. One tip to save money at these stores is to register for their mailing/e-mail lists. You'll receive announcements of upcoming sales along with coupons that you can use on sale items.

Do you know of any plus-size clothing brands that did not show up on the list? If so, please tell us about them. Check out more from AOL Shopping or search for plus-size clothing brands on AOL Search.

Top Searched Plus-Size Clothing Brands on AOL Search:
1. Lane Bryant
2. Avenue
3. Woman Within
4. Roamans
5. Jessica London
6. Catherines
7. Torrid
8. Ashley Stewart
9. Silhouettes
10. Ulla Popken


----------



## goodthings (Feb 5, 2009)

Ashley said:


> This is going to hurt. I can barely wear any of the clothing at Lane Bryant now, but I wear their bras exclusively. And, like AM said, if we lose 1/3 of our options, where are fatties going to shop? Big old ouch.



I am in BC Canada and there are three plus size chains here, I only fit in the clothes in one of them. And the one store that has clothes in my size, the fit is often so bad that I cannot wear the clothing without looking like a dork. Due to this I often have to purchase my clothing off the internet or a boutique both of which end up costing me much more in the long run.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 11, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I understand no one has money, but there are about 3 national options for fat clothing and more women fat now than ever. I don't even understand how a chain like Lane Bryant disappearing is even remotely possible. There still aren't enough options for fat clothing, so... the store closes and we're (even though I can already buy almost nothing there that fits) going to be wearing burlap sacks??
> 
> I could almost understand if it was about size 8s and boo-hoo, one less store that carries all the sizes from 0-12, but with less than a handful of national stores that sell up to size 26/28, losing 1/3 of our options is almost inhumane.




If it -ever- comes to LB closing, or at least the ones in my surrounding area (there arent many) then I'm stuck with either buying online (which I hate, I like to know exactly what I'm buying and how it fits) or making my own clothing. 

I -refuse- to wear the huge burlap sacks or mumus. I have style and I'm young! I don't want to be wearing what my grandmother had to wear when she was younger. In todays world, we should have options! Skinny people do. They have tons!

If I ever hear serious news about the store closing for sure, then I'm taking all my money that I can spare and stocking up from their no doubt massive clearance sales. 

And...Arent the two other main stores Torrid and Fashion Bug? 

Torrid = Too pricey unless they have a 50% off clearance sale on the entire store...and only one in my area.

Fashion Bug = Not exactly my type of style...and isn't anywhere near where I live.

 I want to cry at the thought of losing LB.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 18, 2009)

I went into a Lane Bryant for the second time ever yesterday. I picked up a shirt I thought was cute and looked at the price $54.95....I laughed my way out of the store.

Wow I had no idea just how really expensive they were until I went in.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I went into a Lane Bryant for the second time ever yesterday. I picked up a shirt I thought was cute and looked at the price $54.95....I laughed my way out of the store.
> 
> Wow I had no idea just how really expensive they were until I went in.



OMG 55 dollars!?!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup, $55 for. a. shirt.


----------



## WildDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it stinks that we have to pay so much more at LB i hardly ever buy anything there that isnt on sale or the bras and panties of course. I can see how they might, because people dont have the money to spend on clothes like they did...plus i blame walmart for getting those cute, cheap plus size tops LOL


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would spend $55 for a really nice shirt, if I liked it a lot (and as a rare splurge). I have several items that I've spent a little extra on because it was great quality, a classic cut, and I just fell in love with it. What I object to is that LB (and Fashion Bug) tend to sell items that aren't worth the price ... and they know it ... as evidenced by their frequent discount coupons, and the fact that an item selling for $55 today will likely be marked down to a more reasonable price tomorrow. I wish they'd just set the prices fairly up front. I'd splurge a lot more, instead of saving coupons and planning trips. If I'm anything like the typical shopper, I'd probably end up spending MORE in the long run, if I felt that I was getting a good value right away.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I went into a Lane Bryant for the second time ever yesterday. I picked up a shirt I thought was cute and looked at the price $54.95....I laughed my way out of the store.
> 
> Wow I had no idea just how really expensive they were until I went in.



You can't get an outfit there at normal price for under 100. Ridic.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

Why couldn't this thread rest in peace?


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

because lane bryant is charging 55 dollars for a shirt.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

elle camino said:


> because lane bryant is charging 55 dollars for a shirt.



And?

I didn't know it wasn't allowed.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Why couldn't this thread rest in peace?



Because people have reasons to resurrect it, I guess.



elle camino said:


> because lane bryant is charging 55 dollars for a shirt.



You my girl.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> And?
> 
> I didn't know it wasn't allowed.



oh for fuck's sake. don't be silly. 
it's allowed, but it's just ridiculous. so we vent.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

elle camino said:


> oh for fuck's sake. don't be silly.
> it's allowed, but it's just ridiculous. so we vent.



If I could rep like 100% of your posts, I would.

God.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

elle camino said:


> oh for fuck's sake. don't be silly.
> it's allowed, but it's just ridiculous. so we vent.



And if you weren't plus sized would you complain about the prices in comparable stores?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> And if you weren't plus sized would you complain about the prices in comparable stores?



I think the difference is that we, as fat people, have less options. A thinner person can choose to opt for cheaper stores that still have some decent clothing. We, on the other hand, have severely limited options and it's just frustrating.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

if they were charging 55 dollars for a shirt i wanted, of damn course. at that price, to me, it's not even about size. that's just fucktarded. i've taken apparel design manufacturing classes, i know no shirt costs even half that to produce unless it's made of unicorn fur with spun platinum thread and buffalo nickel buttons.


the part that IS about size comes after, when you consider that LB and places like it pretty much just price things the way they do because they know their customers are up a creek if they want to buy much elsewhere.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

No one understands the point of a coupon.
:doh:


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

...you're funny.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2009)

When a coupon only brings a price down to something that's still not really reasonable, it's not really a coupon at all.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

elle camino said:


> if they were charging 55 dollars for a shirt i wanted, of damn course. at that price, to me, it's not even about size. that's just fucktarded. i've taken apparel design manufacturing classes, i know no shirt costs even half that to produce unless it's made of unicorn fur with spun platinum thread and buffalo nickel buttons.
> 
> 
> the part that IS about size comes after, when you consider that LB and places like it pretty much just price things the way they do because they know their customers are up a creek if they want to buy much elsewhere.



Exactly. The funny thing about LB is I have some stuff from the late 90s that is still in decent condition, considering. It's gotten so expensive, and I have very few surviving pieces from the last few years, which is when the price really started on the up and up. It was always expensive, but not like this. They have a controlled market, almost a given, which is not something places like the Gap or wherever can claim. They can make what they want and charge what they want for it, and people will eventually buy it. It's just so frustrating.



AshleyEileen said:


> No one understands the point of a coupon.
> :doh:



People do. I'm really not trying to knock horns with you at this point, I'm just stating. Furthermore, not everyone gets them anyway. Unfortunately, coupons are not the all-purpose band-aid to this situation.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> When a coupon only brings a price down to something that's still not really reasonable, it's not really a coupon at all.



For once, I actually agree with you. Paying 40 bucks for a shirt (with a coupon!) that should be 24.95 is annoying.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm not going to lie, considering i have a hard enough time keeping matching socks together ... i cannot live off of organizing a rolodex of coupons for every store i plan on walking into on any given day.

just a sidenote. coupon and paper return rates are typically not that high amongst consumers in general. though i feel that may only be further point that lane bryant will not be filing bankruptcy immediately, *as of yet* (after all, anything is sadly possible). their sales strategy overall is not nearly aggressive or innovative enough to suggest an immediate, desperate need for the company to stay alive.

anyway, i realize this was all discussed out about 20 pages ago. my apologies, but for some terrible reason i had to throw in my petty 2 cents.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i'm not going to lie, considering i have a hard enough time keeping matching socks together ... i cannot live off of organizing a rolodex of coupons for every store i plan on walking into on any given day.



Haha, yes.

MISMATCHED SOX, EVYDAY.

That's me. Holla.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 18, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Haha, yes.
> 
> MISMATCHED SOX, EVYDAY.
> 
> That's me. Holla.



hahahaha i knew i couldn't be the only one! 

i usually like to up the ante on ridiculousness. argyle and stripes, oh yes.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> hahahaha i knew i couldn't be the only one!
> 
> i usually like to up the ante on ridiculousness. argyle and stripes, oh yes.



My top pick:

Penguin Rock Band sock on one foot and pink striped, crochet-lookin' one on the other.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

yall i just carry my laptop, a wireless card, and a printer with me whenever i might wind up at the mall.
and an extra 25 dollars, to get the discount. 
natch.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

I never hear about anyone complaining about the prices and lack of discounts at Torrid.

Hmm...


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I never hear about anyone complaining about the prices and lack of discounts at Torrid.
> 
> Hmm...



It's ridiculously expensive at Torrid. More of their stuff, to me, is cuter, though. Also, Torrid isn't sort of the setter of the bar as Lane Bryant is.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

Tooz said:


> It's ridiculously expensive at Torrid. More of their stuff, to me, is cuter, though. Also, Torrid isn't sort of the setter of the bar as Lane Bryant is.



I also think Torrid's quality isn't up there.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT LANE BRYANT. WE COMPLAIN ABOUT TORRID THINGS IN TORRID THREADS. 
and if you don't see people bitching about $80 polyester shifts at torrid, you're not looking hard enough. 

although for the record, fewer of us shop at torrid in the first place so naturally it's not as hot of a topic. 




see what i've done there.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I also think Torrid's quality isn't up there.



To an extent, I agree. It's hit or miss. I've gotten some stuff that is great quality. It really depends on the season, I guess. I don't buy very much there though, due to price. I might have more problems with them if they were *everywhere* and were the *only* option for fat women in some areas, you know what I mean?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 18, 2009)

You don't see anyone complaining about the prices at Avenue either, because they're much cheaper!

And comparably Avenue carries cuter clothes.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I never hear about anyone complaining about the prices and lack of discounts at Torrid.
> 
> Hmm...



You're right. 

You've found us out. 

It's all about you.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> And comparably Avenue carries cuter clothes.



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2009)

i wouldn't say cuter. 
i'd say equally "cute", and less expensive.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 18, 2009)

Well you could be right Elle, I didn't look very hard considering the prices were so off-putting.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 18, 2009)

elle camino said:


> THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT LANE BRYANT. WE COMPLAIN ABOUT TORRID THINGS IN TORRID THREADS.
> and if you don't see people bitching about $80 polyester shifts at torrid, you're not looking hard enough.
> 
> although for the record, fewer of us shop at torrid in the first place so naturally it's not as hot of a topic.
> ...



Dammit! Must spread blah, blah, blah. 


and yep, i see you...wit my lookin' ass


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2009)

elle camino said:


> i wouldn't say cuter.
> i'd say equally "cute", and less expensive.



However, you can say equally cute, less expensive and larger...because as much as facebook ads will argue with me and imply that LB not only goes up to, but is the leader to size 32, it's like one tee shirt and a maternity top. And only available online.

Sorry. Have only read the thread in and out, and every other Sunday. I'll go back to drive by posting in other threads now.


----------



## BBWTexan (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> And if you weren't plus sized would you complain about the prices in comparable stores?



And if you didn't work at Lane Bryant, would you care about the complaining?


I've kept up with this thread from the beginning and haven't really said anything, but this is getting a little ridiculous. It's obvious that you're sensitive about your workplace, but comments about Lane Bryant are NOT ABOUT YOU. They are not personal attacks and they are not directed towards you. I checked and, as it turns out, the most recent complaint did not start as such:

"Hey AshleyEileen, I just saw a shirt at LB for $55! What the fuck are you thinking???"

Trust me, I know it's hard not to take it personally when someone complains about something that is a part of you, whether it be politics, religion, or the place you happen to work. However, you have to step back from it and not feel like you are responsible for being the LB spokeswoman. It seriously is just not that important.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 19, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> And if you didn't work at Lane Bryant, would you care about the complaining?
> 
> 
> I've kept up with this thread from the beginning and haven't really said anything, but this is getting a little ridiculous. It's obvious that you're sensitive about your workplace, but comments about Lane Bryant are NOT ABOUT YOU. They are not personal attacks and they are not directed towards you. I checked and, as it turns out, the most recent complaint did not start as such:
> ...



Yep. Well said. Like you, I've been watching this thread from its inception. And really, Ashley, this isn't about you. You don't set the prices for LB, and so you're not responsible for defending it. I know it's probably hard to see a company you work for dogged, but seriously, this isn't about you. Just let it go. This won't be the last time in your life that someone takes issue with a place you work.

What's that expression about pleasing everyone, all the time? Focus on helping your customers with _their_ shopping experience in LB, rather than defending its actions to us.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 19, 2009)

The whole plus size fashion industry has always confused me. I guess I just don't understand why more haven't taken advantage of it. 

Obviously, the demand for it is incredibly high, so, you'd think it'd be something that would've been tapped into much more heavily by this point. I can see the frustration with Lane Bryant and it's very glaring what the deal is everytime I've been dragged in there. From my experience, Lane Bryant is the biggest provider of plus sized women's clothing (or maybe they're just more abundant in my area) and they know this. The lack of competition is the main issue here. 

As my friend commented once "Lane Bryant knows you're coming here or you're sporting a tweety bird sweatshirt"


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I wrote earlier in this thread (I think) about how LB has an annoying practice of taking one or two nice(r) items and pricing them ridiculously high. But... this is getting completely out of hand. I went and looked at the site today, and guess how much this bathing suit cost? 







*$99.50!!*

Holy CRAP - they are out of their minds with that pricing. And offering a $50 coupon on the same page to give customers the illusion that they're "grabbing a great deal" is just deceptive bullshit. That type of business practice is downright rude when what customers NEED is lower priced _quality _items, not coupons to compensate for your overpricing. 

Whoever is approving these price shenanigans ("oh, we _care _about our customers in these hard economic times - we give $50 coupons right on the website!") may think people are fooled. 

Personally, I didn't bother to look at another LB item after that. I closed that window and went and looked at Old Navy swimsuits which are good quality, have a bigger size range, and.... none priced over $50.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> As my friend commented once "Lane Bryant knows you're coming here or you're sporting a tweety bird sweatshirt"



Hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahhahahahhbsicgiefhenei

TROOF. Most of the time.



SamanthaNY said:


> I wrote earlier in this thread (I think) about how LB has an annoying practice of taking one or two nice(r) items and pricing them ridiculously high. But... this is getting completely out of hand. I went and looked at the site today, and guess how much this bathing suit cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that. If I am spending that much on a swimsuit, it will be from Land's End, where the quality is much better and the suits are cuter. You hit the nail on the head with the coupon thing-- that is all they are doing, marking up to ~mark down~ with a ~~fabulous~~ coupon that isn't actually a coupon.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> No one understands the point of a coupon.
> :doh:



Here's the thing, people don't always want to wait around for a coupon to come available. If your retort is gonna be that there are always coupons available then why doesn't LB just lower the prices instead of jacking them up in hopes that 3 out of 5 fatties ain't gonna be carrying any coupons in their wallet.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> And if you weren't plus sized would you complain about the prices in comparable stores?



This says a lot. 

Is it part of the LB sales training?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wrote earlier in this thread (I think) about how LB has an annoying practice of taking one or two nice(r) items and pricing them ridiculously high. But... this is getting completely out of hand. I went and looked at the site today, and guess how much this bathing suit cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I refuse to pay 100 bucks to get my butt wet. ( oh the things one thinks of while reading that )


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 19, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I refuse to pay 100 bucks to get my butt wet. ( oh the things one thinks of while reading that )



nothing too good while they are eating, i assure you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wrote earlier in this thread (I think) about how LB has an annoying practice of taking one or two nice(r) items and pricing them ridiculously high. But... this is getting completely out of hand. I went and looked at the site today, and guess how much this bathing suit cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gawd what an ugly suit.  I can't believe the model can even wear that thing with a straight face. The silver lining: it makes her look fat. At least it's not leopard print.


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wrote earlier in this thread (I think) about how LB has an annoying practice of taking one or two nice(r) items and pricing them ridiculously high. But... this is getting completely out of hand. I went and looked at the site today, and guess how much this bathing suit cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junonia.com has swimsuits for $25. That's where I got mine.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 19, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Here's the thing, people don't always want to wait around for a coupon to come available. If your retort is gonna be that there are always coupons available then why doesn't LB just lower the prices instead of jacking them up in hopes that 3 out of 5 fatties ain't gonna be carrying any coupons in their wallet.



If you don't have one, ask. I highly doubt that a sales associate is going to let a sale walk out the door because the customer forgot her coupon.


On a different note, the company saw that sales were way down today. They took action to change that. Many items were marked down tonight to help promote sales for the weekend.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> If you don't have one, ask. I highly doubt that a sales associate is going to let a sale walk out the door because the customer forgot her coupon.



This has happened to me.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 19, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This has happened to me.



That's when you complain.
Lane Bryant is doing everything they can to create a customer for life.
It was on Up2Date this morning that we're to accept any and all expired coupons.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Lane Bryant is doing everything they can to create a customer for life.


pie eating contests!
OR just not overcharging as a matter of policy, and making better/better looking clothes. 
whiiiiichevs.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 19, 2009)

elle camino said:


> pie eating contests!
> OR just not overcharging as a matter of policy, and making better/better looking clothes.
> whiiiiichevs.



Eh, that's your opinion.


----------



## aDarlingBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

it's makes me sad to think Lane bryant is closing.. it's hard enough to find things my size  The only good thing that will come o ut of this is thoes liquidation sales.. so many good deals.


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2009)

elle camino said:


> pie eating contests!
> OR just not overcharging as a matter of policy, and making better/better looking clothes.
> whiiiiichevs.



Yeah. 

The button popped off one of my pairs of the new style jeans today. It looked like the fabric around the back of it wore thru. That's never ever happened with any other pairs of jeans I've ever had from them. The other pair I bought the same time as that one is fine tho. This on top of the bra where the underwire poked thru the middle after the first time I wore it. Seems like they're just using cheaper fabric now.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 19, 2009)

olwen said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The button popped off one of my pairs of the new style jeans today. It looked like the fabric around the back of it wore thru. That's never ever happened with any other pairs of jeans I've ever had from them. The other pair I bought the same time as that one is fine tho. This on top of the bra where the underwire poked thru the middle after the first time I wore it. Seems like they're just using cheaper fabric now.



They can easily be exchanged.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Lane Bryant is doing everything they can to create a customer for life.





elle camino said:


> pie eating contests!
> OR just not overcharging as a matter of policy, and making better/better looking clothes.
> whiiiiichevs.





AshleyEileen said:


> Eh, that's your opinion.



Yes. It's her opinion. 

*AND SHE'S YOUR CUSTOMER.* I cannot believe the way you mouth off to the very people who are trying to share what they like/don't like about your employer. But no - you're the company girl! You just defend and defend LB as if they do no wrong, all while acting snotty, condescending and dismissive to the very people whose opinion you should value! 

Incredible. Would Charming Shoppes corporate even care? Or are they just like you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> They can easily be exchanged.



I think that the point was more that, for the price she paid, the expectation would be one of quality. 

I wouldn't be too surprised that a $9 pair of Wal-Mart brand jeans fell apart after wearing/washing them a few times. But then, LB doesn't charge Wal-Mart prices ... so why offer Wal-Mart quality?


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> They can easily be exchanged.



I've had them for a few months now. Too late to exchange them. Usually jeans wear thru at the thighs and then I get new ones. I've just never had a button pop off before the thighs wore thru.


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that the point was more that, for the price she paid, the expectation would be one of quality.
> 
> I wouldn't be too surprised that a $9 pair of Wal-Mart brand jeans fell apart after wearing/washing them a few times. But then, LB doesn't charge Wal-Mart prices ... so why offer Wal-Mart quality?



Yes. That's how I feel about it.


----------



## addie17 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I think the difference is that we, as fat people, have less options. A thinner person can choose to opt for cheaper stores that still have some decent clothing. We, on the other hand, have severely limited options and it's just frustrating.



This ^^

I, like several others, have silently watched this thread from the beginning, and feel compelled to throw in my 2 cents, for whatever it's worth. 

First of all Tooz, like you mentioned in your post, larger women TRULY do not have the options myself and other women in the "misses" category have. My very best friend, who long-ago appointed me as her fashion director, is plus-size. Just last week, we were outlet shopping, and this fact was made clear in every single store in the enormous outlet shopping complex we entered. Not ONE store, outside of the Gap outlet, carried above a size 16. For someone who wants her friend to be able to have as many fab choices as herself and the ability to express her individuality through fashion, this was INCREDIBLY disheartening and frustrating, and this was just my experience, as the on-looker. I can only imagine how she felt. 

Consequently, I must vehemently disagree with Ashley's statement that most stores catering to misses' sizes carry up to a size 18/20. I'm a HUGE shopaholic and know my way around an enormous variety of stores, and I can assure you this is not the case. Most go up to size 16, and from shopping with my best friend and other plus-sized friends and family members who may fit into a 16 in plus-sizes, a misses 16 is not the same thing--it's usually smaller and cut for women with different proportions. If you're going to act as an authority on the world of plus-sized clothing, acknowledge the lack of these sizes in misses stores. 

Additionally, the repeatedly sneering attitude from an employee towards women who would like lower-priced, better quality and more choice in LB, a place most plus-sized women in my area are forced to shop in because they have no other brick and mortar options, makes me sad. These are hard economic times, and though I'm fortunate enough to continue to be able to make high-end clothing purchases if I so choose, many women do not have this luxury. Please don't treat them online or in real life like a person unworthy of respect because they're conscious of their finances. The women posting on this board ARE your clientele. Ironically enough, my friend is actually from the Pittsburgh area and I'm willing to bet she's shopped at your particular LB, as she frequents many in the area and has the same complaints as the women on this board. All I can say is if an employee at the boutiques I frequent treated me with such an attitude, I would be horrified and I'm sure she would be as well. 

If you posit yourself as an employee of an institution on a public board, make sure the image you present is one the women who frequent your store out of necessity or desire appreciate.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 20, 2009)

addie17 said:


> This ^^
> 
> I, like several others, have silently watched this thread from the beginning, and feel compelled to throw in my 2 cents, for whatever it's worth.
> 
> ...



This post is amazing; glorious. Your point of view is great, and I wish more women in the smaller size range thought and spoke as well on this as you! You (as well as others) are making a great point-- she is representing Lane Bryant here, and I feel like the attitude is detrimental to the store. Ashley, you like LB, and that is great, but is your attitude REALLY what you want us to associate with the store? We are airing our complaints, and you have a great tool to help improve LB by listening to us. If they are looking to get customers for life, share this information with them! Generally, companies are interested in how the customers feel about their products, yes?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 20, 2009)

You know time must have really changed since i worked in a customer serivice/retail enviornment. I remember during training sessions and meetings we were encouraged to talk to people, get feedback , find out the good and the bad about our store and relay that to upper management to see if there were valid issues that needed addressing. In this post it is obvious that with the majority here that frequent LB, that price, and selection, and size ranges are a big issue, with quality starting to come into play as well. In these tough times, LB has an opportunity to rise above other stores and maintain or even increase clientele, ( unheard of with these less money days), by addressing these issues and maybe doing just a little work to change some of these negatives into positives. I myself cant fit into anything from LB, but i would like my daughter to be able to walk in there and pick up something that is attractive, functional and not going to cost over 100 dollars to buy one outfit. You by your dismissive attitude to our dissatisfaction does not make it any less so, it just makes us wonder what kind of company LB runs in that the customer is made to feel so unimportant and invisible.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 23, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> That's when you complain.
> Lane Bryant is doing everything they can to create a customer for life.
> It was on Up2Date this morning that we're to accept any and all expired coupons.



Woah! W-wait! Expired coupons will be accepted? Including Real Women Dollars coupons? Cause I never used the last one you gave me...

And omg people. Chill out. Everyone is getting defensive and pissy on this thread, from what I've been reading. Just chill. We all have different personalities and such, that doesnt mean you need to be horrible in what you say to the other person. Get over it. I just started work at a call center, I'd stand up and defend my company because I work for it and am proud to work there. Ashley is proud to work for LB, or she's at least glad to be working there. She's a wonderful sales rep (I know, she's helped me shop) and so what if she's defending LB? That doesnt mean people have to get nasty on her and vice versa. 

Yes, LB prices DO suck and sometimes the quality isnt there. But like she said before, there are always coupons. Torrid has coupons, Avenue has coupons... Use them or stop bitching. Make your own clothes. I wait until the Real Women Dollars are out or the BOGO sales are going on to get my stuff....AND ITS ALWAYS FROM THE SALES RACK. Buy one get one free $9 shirts that are gorgeous? Shit yea...

Buy One Get One or Real Women Dollars combined with the Sales Rack is your best friend. If LB is no longer your piece of cake, then move on. I admit though, I -have- bitched about the full priced items, but their sales rack is the best thing ever. Better than Torrid, better than Avenue. BIG SALES RACK.

Anyway, hah. Watch my post be torn apart by angry Dimensions people. I expect it anymore. Everyone has to tear apart everyone else. Its natural, isnt it?

Right?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 23, 2009)

So because we as consumers voice our frustrations with a person who is one of the "faces of LB" , the very company we are frustrated with, we are dismissed when we voice any concerns or displeasures. It isnt like we hate her, we just were wanting to say hey you know what , i kind of don't like this . So for that we are snarky and you in turn come in and snark at us. Listen lady, i am old enough to remember REAL customer service. I shopped with my grandmother quite often and if ANY sales clerk talked to her the way we have been dismissed by an LB employee on here , it would have taken one phone call and someone would have been looking for a new job . We the consumers enable stores to stay open and in doing that employing workers. So don't trivialize our complaints. LB is feeling some of this now . Do not for a second think it is all due to the economy. There are many many dissatisfied customers who are tired of being shoved into buying inferior, or outrageously prieced clothing just because we are not in a mainstream size. That being said a word of caution to these specialty shops, Don't bite the hand that feeds you, because if we look hard enough we can find another bird. You on the other hand will starve. (you, meaning specialty shops). We get bare bones service now . You should see how stores used to be. I even remember JC penney would do simple alterations in the town i lived in. ALTERATIONS!. You could shop till you dropped all over the mall and stores such as Kresses and even some of the Bealls stores had little restaurant areas where you could buy a simple meal. ( before all the food court stuff). Montgomery Ward would attempt to find an item you requested if they didnt have it in your size, even if they had to call other MW stores and have it sent to them AT THEIR COST. That my friend is customer service. Many of us remember it and we know what we cant get anymore , but sheesh at least give us the basic courtesy of listening to our valid complaints. Is it really that much to ask?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 23, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Listen lady, i am old enough to remember REAL customer service. I shopped with my grandmother quite often and if ANY sales clerk talked to her the way we have been dismissed by an LB employee on here , it would have taken one phone call and someone would have been looking for a new job .




I guarantee all we'd have to do is direct someone here via the complaints section to any particularly rude and dismissive post made by Ashley and she would be looking for a new job as well.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I guarantee all we'd have to do is direct someone here via the complaints section to any particularly rude and dismissive post made by Ashley and she would be looking for a new job as well.



Oh i would never want to do that to anyone doing this. I am hoping this is just a way of acting on here and not in real life. I am sure she is a lot more sensitive to real life customers she sees face to face. At least i hope so. Just wish she would make at least a half-hearted attempt to say "Yeah i see your point"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 23, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Oh i would never want to do that to anyone doing this. I am hoping this is just a way of acting on here and not in real life. I am sure she is a lot more sensitive to real life customers she sees face to face. At least i hope so. Just wish she would make at least a half-hearted attempt to say "Yeah i see your point"



I wasn't insinuating we should do that, I was saying that the kind of responses a lot of people have gotten here are simply unacceptable.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 23, 2009)

You know i think it is quite common now. I think the customer is the last thing on the mind of a company. Why they even say "customer" service is beyond me, it sure doesn't seem that way anymore.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I guarantee all we'd have to do is direct someone here via the complaints section to any particularly rude and dismissive post made by Ashley and she would be looking for a new job as well.




10000000% agreed.



cinnamitch said:


> Oh i would never want to do that to anyone doing this. I am hoping this is just a way of acting on here and not in real life. I am sure she is a lot more sensitive to real life customers she sees face to face. At least i hope so. Just wish she would make at least a half-hearted attempt to say "Yeah i see your point"



I am on the same page as you, though.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I guarantee all we'd have to do is direct someone here via the complaints section to any particularly rude and dismissive post made by Ashley and she would be looking for a new job as well.


I wish we were that valued as customers. I'm not sure we are. How else to explain the response here, to even the gentlest initial complaints?


cinnamitch said:


> I am hoping this is just a way of acting on here and not in real life. I am sure she is a lot more sensitive to real life customers she sees face to face. At least i hope so.


I'm _not_ so sure you're right about that. And it makes me sad for customers in that store. 


cinnamitch said:


> You know i think it is quite common now. I think the customer is the last thing on the mind of a company. Why they even say "customer" service is beyond me, it sure doesn't seem that way anymore.


And that's why I haven't tried to alert anyone about what's been going on here. I'm sure that her attitude is just an extension of theirs, and that they won't give a shit. That's probably a good explanation of why she loves it so much there - she fits in well with the corporate mindset.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm _not_ so sure you're right about that. And it makes me sad for customers in that store.



I've been a customer in her store numerous times and she's been nothing but helpful and nice to me. She's been more than willing to hold a great conversation, help me with purchases, find me the best deals, sizes and fits. She's even helped a friend of mine find clothing. She's a wonderful person from what I've seen in the store. 
The rest of the LB crew in that store are wonderful people as well. I'm an extremely picky and thrifty shopper, so my demands are a little higher, but she's had tons of patience with me and was able to service me wonderfully and keep her other customers well tended as well. She and the other crew members keep me wanting to go back to that store. 
I remember she went through the sales racks for a good 10 or so minutes (it wasnt terribly busy that day either, so she was able to help me)to help me find some great shirts for super cheap ($9 buy one get one free anyone?) stuff so I could get a full discount with a coupon on my final purchase. 
I don't think I'd want anyone else to help me out with my purchases really. Not to sound like a stalker or anything, lol. Out of all the employees in different LB stores, she's been the best and most helpful. So please, don't say that about her. That post kind of made me sad to read...I wish you guys could meet her face to face. She'll have you feeling better by the time you check out, wether you came in with a good mood or a shitty one.
She completely deserves to keep her job because she does a great job, knows what looks good on people and can get an idea of what they are looking for and work with them on finding what they need. Her sense of style is great as well. 
I just hate it when people assume other things about people online.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 24, 2009)

I assumed nothing. What I know of her is what I've read here, and that is *very* real... I have no other information on which to form an opinion except what she has shown me right here. Like it or not, opinions are formed based on what we show of ourselves in our posts. We're all subject to that type of evaluation and judgment.

As you've seen in this thread, some posters, myself included, have legitimate concerns with how she interacts as an LB employee. If you've had a different experiences with her, then I'm delighted for you, and I'm glad you've shared that, but please don't insist that_ your_ experience means that everyone else's are invalid.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> So please, don't say that about her. That post kind of made me sad to read...I wish you guys could meet her face to face. She'll have you feeling better by the time you check out, wether you came in with a good mood or a shitty one.



Maybe she should display that shining personality online, then, instead of brushing us off with general uppity, flat-out meanness.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 24, 2009)

...just out of curiosity, I went on line to look at prices on the two items people mentioned. The swimsuit was not completely out of line, nor was the top for $55. Granted their are less expensive examples of both items. However, they seem to be pretty consistent for regular (meaning non sale items) department store (ie Macy's ) items, whether they be plus sized or not. 

*BTW...for those of you who are midsized bbws, Talbots' has outlets that practically give away clothing. My wife bought skirts for $4 and tops and pants for $8 there. The clothing is all top quality and very stylish.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2009)

Mikey said:


> ...just out of curiosity, I went on line to look at prices on the two items people mentioned. The swimsuit was not completely out of line, nor was the top for $55. Granted their are less expensive examples of both items. However, they seem to be pretty consistent for regular (meaning non sale items) department store (ie Macy's ) items, whether they be plus sized or not.
> 
> *BTW...for those of you who are midsized bbws, Talbots' has outlets that practically give away clothing. My wife bought skirts for $4 and tops and pants for $8 there. The clothing is all top quality and very stylish.



Lane Bryant, unfortunately, is not Macy's quality.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I may single-handedly keep them in business! Gah, I love LB, their clothes fit me so well!


----------



## protuberance (Mar 10, 2009)

This sucks, but I've just heard that Forever 21 will launch a plus size line in May. Nevermind this, I thought I was on Chubbyparade. The info I just gave was found out on this forum.


----------

